# Potential to Kenetic...The Ascension of ROID



## ROID (Jun 28, 2014)

And in the beginning there was ROID .....This is the story of a American Hero. 

I haven't had a gym membership in 3 years. I've allowed myself to become utterly pathetic and unworthy of the ROID legacy.  

~This will be a realistic journey. Minimum 30 weeks if not a whole year.  

~There will not be massive amounts of gear. 

~I will not use 20 different compounds. 

~I will not have meals planned out for me by some food Nazi.

~I will not follow some self proclaimed 'guru' workout plan or schedule.

~I will overcome my shame and post pictures of my weak shell of a body before the weekend is over.

~I will post weight and measurements by 6/29.

Today's Agenda:

1. Obtain gym membership

2. Acquisition of gym attire.  

This is 100% a true story.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 28, 2014)

Cool, subbed.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 28, 2014)

I get it Roid, like Sinatra, you're gonna do it your way.


----------



## Dannie (Jun 28, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## ROID (Jun 28, 2014)

This will be my first public journal. I am going to try to come up with a good standard format for each training day post.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok so this one will be stickied. Following nudez.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 28, 2014)

Subbed as a self proclaimed "guru" and food Nazi....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowden (Jun 29, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2014)

"get gym membership".....gezus


----------



## ROID (Jun 29, 2014)

First gym session will be tomorrow at 445a.m.

Phase One Goal ::  bulk to 215-220lbs
R bicep -15 1/8" flexed
L bicep - 15" flexed

chest - 40 1/2 "

waist - 36"

 R Lower quad - 19"
     Upper quad - 24"

L Lower quad - 19"
   Upper quad - 23 1/2"

R Calve - 15"
L Calve -15 1/4 "

Start weight : 182
H= 5'10"

I took these measurements by myself and this was the first time ever. Ill have someone take them soon for better accuracy.

No clue about bf%.
I about to post up a couple pictures. Again low quality . I will have someone to snap a few for me soon. within 2weeks.

Life Note:  I started dating a black girl.


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 29, 2014)

4:45 am ? Wow good luck


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2014)

Part of your mission is to date girls of different race, creed and disability named SARA


----------



## ROID (Jun 29, 2014)

I get up at 345 every morning.

I'm going to date a man next.

I'm not able to choose a file to upload as a attachment. Solution ?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> First gym session will be tomorrow at 445a.m.
> 
> Phase One Goal ::  bulk to 215-220lbs
> R bicep -15 1/8" flexed
> ...



Nothing wrong with dating a woman of color....she's gonna show you a few things.

That's just a guess tho.


----------



## SFW (Jun 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> First gym session will be tomorrow at 445a.m.
> 
> Phase One Goal ::  bulk to 215-220lbs
> R bicep -15 1/8" flexed
> ...



penis length and circumference? Circumcised or uncut? Do you shave your taint area or not? 

Please be more detailed. Thank you.


----------



## ROID (Jun 30, 2014)

Chest
Barbell flat
5 sets (10 x 135) 
 Decline dumbell
3 Sets ( 10 X 30lbs)

Flat bench dumbell
3 Sets ( 10 x 40lbs)

Incline dumbell
3 Sets ( 10 x 30lbs)

Incline Champaigns
3 Sets (10 x 30lbs)

Flat Champaign 
3 Sets (8 x 30lbs)

Flat bench pullover
3 Sets (10 x 45lb plate) superset w/flat bench Champaign .

Dips BW
3 Sets (8,6,7 x BW)

Time = 55mins

i ran out of time really but that will work for day one.

someone explain how to post pics from an droid.

Life note : i need a tattoo.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 30, 2014)

Are you using Tapatalk? If so, its simple click the advanced post button, plus sign with circle around it. Then click the menu button in the upper right corner, and attach picture. 

Or press L1, R2, X, Y, L1, L2, R2, R2 to unlock all free gear....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 30, 2014)

ROID said:


> Chest
> Barbell flat
> 5 sets (10 x 135)
> Decline dumbell
> ...



Good Roid, you have that under your belt now. The 1st day back is always the hardest.

Now rest up so you can do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 30, 2014)

great pics!


----------



## ROID (Jun 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Are you using Tapatalk? If so, its simple click the advanced post button, plus sign with circle around it. Then click the menu button in the upper right corner, and attach picture.
> 
> Or press L1, R2, X, Y, L1, L2, R2, R2 to unlock all free gear....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



No.  Is there a free version ?


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes its free, just go the the play store or whatever ita called these days.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 30, 2014)

This is the one im using.






Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Jul 1, 2014)

this thread is useless without cawk pics.....no homo!


----------



## ROID (Jul 1, 2014)

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 1, 2014)

I was jerking off in one but it got cut off. 
Yes the pics are bad.
Yes i look like shit.

Yes that is my garden. Unlike most of you i am productive.

7/1
Arms

Triceps

5 Sets nose breakers
15 X bar
10 X 45lb
10 X 55lb
10 X 65lb
10 X 75lb

Extensions (push downs)
5 sets
15 X 50lb
10 X 60lb
10 x 70lb
10 X 80lb
10 X 90lb

Bicpes

Preacher superset DB alt curl
15 X 45lb , 10 x 15lb db
10 X 55lb , 10 x 15lb db
10 X 65lb , 10 x 25lb db
10 X 75lb , 10 x 25lb db

Superset bent bars
2 Sets ( 10 x 55lb , 6 x 70lb)

Calves , abs

Dips 
3 X 10 BW

Time = 55min.

Life Note = stop staring at female employees.



Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



Only way is up, baby!

And Roid, what is that growing, tobacco?


----------



## charley (Jul 1, 2014)

sex with Asian Weed Chick......     a must !!!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 1, 2014)

charley said:


> sex with Asian Weed Chick......     a must !!!



See, everybody loves the wacky tobaccy....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 1, 2014)

I can't describe in words how happy i am about this log and your garden.

Looks like your garden is on a hill... would you say uphill gardening is a past time of yours?


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2014)

Peppers, tomatoes , corn, cucumbers , few other things. Just the basics. Growing tobacco is highly illegal and I do not participate in those types of activities.

Yes my garden is strategically planted. The pepper plants are at the top of the hill. The struggle for hydration makes them more potent.

7/2

Rest

I think for the first 4 weeks 2 days on, 1 day rest will be the routine. 

I do feel guilty but better guilty than injured.

Life Note: stop cronic masterbation.



Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cube789 (Jul 2, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I can't describe in words how happy i am about this log and your garden.
> 
> Looks like your garden is on a hill... would you say uphill gardening is a past time of yours?



+1 impressive garden man


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 2, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I can't describe in words how happy i am about this log and your garden.
> 
> Looks like your garden is on a hill... would you say uphill gardening is a past time of yours?



Only real men tend their own garden. I'm real happy your doing this journal too ROID. 

Lots of things will be growing, include my love and admiration for you brother 

Don't disappoint me


----------



## Tesla (Jul 2, 2014)

ROID said:


> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



Those metal T-posts in ur garden bring back bad memories. I had to manually pound @ 30 10 footers of those fuckers in ground that was clay and hard rocks everywhere. The fact they were 10 footers I had to use that fucking tool where u slide the post in and start pounding.

Oh shit, btw .... Subbed for this bitch!!!

Good luck knigg!!


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2014)

Ha. That's what i used. But its soft ground. 

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2014)

Like the garden, Roid. I bet you look sexy bending over in your short shorts to tend to it..

Sometimes common sense is the better part of valor my man.


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2014)

They are cut off shorts true story

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2014)

Fuck it. I'm gonna get geared. 

What the hell was i thinking ?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2014)

It's nice to see you working in your garden ROID....   [thx for the pic]


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't be silly. That's my sugar daddy

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 3, 2014)

Its 345am. 

Kisses

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 3, 2014)

Shoulders

Arnold presses
3 sets (10 x 20lb db)
2 sets (10 x 25lb db)

bb shoulder press
15 X bar
2 Sets (10 x 65lb)
2 sets (10 x 75lb)

Seated low row superset front db raises

5 Sets ( 15 x 40,50,60,70,80lb)
5 sets ( 8 x 15lb db)

Pull down
5 Sets ( 10 x 50,60,70,80,90lb)

Dips
3 Sets (10 x bw)
1 Sets (15 x bw)

Calves , obliques

Time =60Min

Life Note: i think some of the jews in the gym are using UG gears.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2014)

ROID said:


> Life Note: i think some of the jews in the gym are using UG gears.
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



I bet they dont know about WPs sale on expired pro-duct


----------



## ROID (Jul 3, 2014)

Hg gears never expire. I could use some of it. I'm not dropping that kind of change anymore though.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2014)

big true on both counts
I hope one of the jew sponsors pulls through here
the Captn will save you
he will save us all


----------



## ROID (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm doing some recon. Ill sniff out the good jew juice soon.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2014)

Sponsors like nudez ... Just sayin' ... You need a fluffer ROID


----------



## ROID (Jul 4, 2014)

Sponsors will need to send me newds. My fame is world wide and my influence is infinite. 

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 4, 2014)

Unfortunatley after consideration and consultation I have decided to sponsor myself. I would like to congratulate all sponsors for their considerations and to the others who doubted my abilities I would like to state that your gear is underdosed if not bunk and when i have a melt I will out your shady practices.



Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 4, 2014)

Who am I kidding. 

Its world pharma or bust. I'm addicted.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SheriV (Jul 4, 2014)

I am fond of gears, your garden and this log

subbed


----------



## Watson (Jul 5, 2014)

Nice pics, it looks like u actually lifted weights at some point if not recently....which leads me to ask....are you sure ur on the right boards? Few fuckers on here lift.....jk lolz, at least 6 of the 57,000 who signed up actually lift....

Next is im thinking along the lines of Charleys pics, i seen what i think was tomatos but no weed plants.....come on, in soil and hydro they are similiar to grow (so i hear) post em up....


----------



## ROID (Jul 5, 2014)

It has been a minute since I've lifted. These first 2 months things should happen fairly fast , i assume. I'm doing my best to stay off of gear until things level off , it would just be a waste of gear.

At my current location there are more cops than civilians due to the meth epidemic or so they claim. Law enforcement is major business here and they do not have to obey any rules. My point , my neighbor is a cop and there is no doubt in my mind he scopes out my produce cause he is fag like that. 
True story

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah I wouldn't make any sudden gains.  Better lay off the jew juice for a bit.


----------



## ROID (Jul 5, 2014)

This is a bro friendly gym. Gears are a must.

My reasoning is that I should be able to gain 15 to 20lbs natural. If I partake in the jew juice now then that is 15 to 20lbs I will not gain when I'm geared. Basically I want 40lbs total and the more I gain naturally the easier it will be to reach that goal.

Fuck I go to bed way to early and I get up super early even when I don't have to go to work. What's a knig to do ?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2014)

Your should jerk off on camera and send to each and every sponsor demanding your stipend


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 5, 2014)

Congrats on getting back on the horse, man!


----------



## ROID (Jul 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Your should jerk off on camera and send to each and every sponsor demanding your stipend



I can never capture the money shot.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 5, 2014)

July 5

Legs / Back

I decided to hit back again just because Roid Does.

Squats

2 Sets (10 x 135lb)
3 sets (8 x 135lb)

Deadlift
5 X 95lb
5 x 115lb
5 X 135lb

Leg extension
Alt right/left
2 Sets (10 x 30lbs)
           10 x 50lbs

Reg. Extentions
2 Sets (10 x 70,90lb)

Hamstring curls
3 sets (15 x 30,50,70lb)

Back
DB bent row - i call them lawmowers

10 X 35lb db
10 X 45lb db
10 X 50lb db

T-bar row

           10 X 45lb
2 Sets (10 x 70lb)

Dips
10 X bw
15 X bw 
15 X bw

Calves smith machine
2 Sets (10 x 90lb)
2 Sets (20 x 110lb)

Abs , oblique 

Yes it is all very light weight. 

Time = 105min.

Life Note: Try and be patient with those who insist on turning big ass fans on inside the weight area. I refer to these people as the never been bigs.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 5, 2014)

I was about to take a few in my boxers so the wheels would show and a couple of my back but some bros walked in and looked at me funny.

I should have asked them to help but they looked way to hetro.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 6, 2014)

Boredom......

345am - 1ts instant coffee black

400am - yogurt/ peanut butter

600am - peanut butter 

900am - 1/4 cup brown rice 
               1/2 sweet potato
               Chicken breast or pork (tenderloin etc...) or tuna/ canned chicken

1200pm - same as 900am

200pm - peanut butter 

530pm - 1/2lb turkey meat or reg.  ground beef w/ whole grain pasta and olive oil , salad

800pm - peanut butter or cereal w/whole milk.

These are just things that are included daily. There are fruits , vegs , and NUTS thrown in at random times.

Horrible diet but i have no problem sacrificing health to be a winner.

No supps other than a multi. Mainly because I just haven't bought anything. 

Its hard to get back on a meal plan wagon after years of doing whatever.


Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 6, 2014)

July 7

Chest

-bb flat bench
- 1 set (10 x 135)
-3 Sets (10 * 140lb)
-1 set (8 * 140lb)

Decline db
-(10 * 30lb)
-(10 * 35lb)
-(10 * 40lb)
-(10 * 45lb)
-(10 * 50lb)

Flat db
-(10 * 40lb)
-(8 * 45lb)
-(8 * 50lb)
-(7 * 55lb)

Incline db
- (10 * 30)
-(10 * 35)
-(10 * 40)
-(8 * 45)
-(7 * 45)

Incline Champaign Db
-(10 * 25)
-(10 * 30)
-(6 * 35) 

Pullovers/ flat bench Champaign db superset

- (10 * 45 plate) , ( 5 * 35)
-(10 * 45 ) , (10 * 25)
-(10 * 45) , ; ( 8 * 25)

Biceps

Bent bar drop sets Wide grip 

- 2 Sets ( 10 * 50,40,30)

Alt. DB curls

- 3 Sets (10 * 25)
I go back to the left arm for 5 more reps. Trying to bring my left up.

Preacher close grip bent bar

- 6 * 65
- 5 * 75

Dropset standing bent bar

- 3 * 85
- 4 * 75
- 5 * 65

T = 90min

Life Note: I'm getting blood drawn in 21 days. Just to confirm my perfect health.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2014)

ROID said:


> I was about to take a few in my boxers so the wheels would show and a couple of my back but some bros walked in and looked at me funny.
> 
> I should have asked them to help but they looked way to hetro.
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



You look like Bill Murray.


----------



## ROID (Jul 7, 2014)

That's my dad. How do you think I can afford HG gears ?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 7, 2014)

July 7

Triceps

Nose breaker decline bench
- 1 Set (15 * 35)
- 2 set (10 * 55)

Flat bench nose breaker

-1 Set (8 * 65)

Drop set
-(4 * 65)
-(5 * 55)
-(5 * 45)
-(15 * 35)

Extensions 

-( 15 * 60,70,80,90,100)

Drop set
-(5 * 150)
-(4 * 130)
-(6 * 110)
-(8 * 90)
-(8 * 70)
-(15 * 50)

Dips 
( 10 * Bw)
2 set (11 * bw)

Calves, abs , obliques

T = 55

Life Note= Guess what tomorrow is ?




Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 8, 2014)

July 8

Rest

Today is my birthday. 32 Years ago today the world changed forever. 

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2014)

ROID said:


> July 8
> 
> Rest
> 
> ...



Fun Fact: Bill Murray was 32 when you were born.


----------



## ROID (Jul 8, 2014)

Hince his success......

My gear sniffing dog and partner in crime.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 8, 2014)

That is an amazing fact. 

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 10, 2014)

ROID said:


> July 8
> 
> Rest
> 
> ...



Happy belated birthday, Roid! I forgot you were also a Cancer....And I also forgot about your condition, those crabs on your pubes.

One more brick in the foundation of Roid...


----------



## ROID (Jul 10, 2014)

July 9

Shoulders

Db press
-2 (10 * 25)
-2 (10 * 30)
-1( 8 * 45)
-1 ( 5 * 50)

DB Arnold press

-(10 * 20lb)
-(10 * 25)
-(10 * 30)
-( 6 * 40)
-( 7 * 40)

BB shoulder press

(15 * Bar)
(10 * 65)
(8 * 85)
(6 * 95)
(3 * 105)

Seated low row superset front db raises

-(15 * 50lb) , (8 * 20lb)
-(15 * 60) , (8 * 20)
-(15 * 70) , (8 * 20)
-(12 * 80) , (8 * 20)
- ( 15 * 90) , (8 * 20)

Machine row

-(20 * 30lb)
-(15 * 50)
-(10 * 70)

Pull down

-(10 * 60)
-(10 * 70)
-(9 * 80)

Biceps

Bent bar curls superset wide grip

-(10 * 30lb)
-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 50)
-( 5 * 60)

Close grip dropset

-(8 * 60)
-(5 * 50)
-(7 * 40)
-(10 * 30)

DB standing curl dropset

-8 * 30
-8 * 20
-8 * 15


Life Note : Heavy lays the crown.



Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SFW (Jul 11, 2014)

No Gears??

Are you at least mega dosing DHEA and creatine?


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2014)

Nada hombre , not even a protein shake at the moment. 

There will be gears but I need at least another 6 weeks under my belt if not 2 months. I'm just too weak right now. Gears would invite injury since I haven't hit the weight pile in so long.

I do miss gears  All the other bros are geared.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 11, 2014)

Don't worry all my gears are just shitty watered down nolvadex powder.  I like the limp dick it gives me.  Makes me feel like I'm on Deca.  Nothing like injecting shit wasting needles getting that placebo effect.    At least I know my protein is real.  I suck it right out of the cock.


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


>




Ain't nothing funny going on in here brah. You must have posted in the wrong thread.

Maybe if you let me borrow some of your food stamps I could up may cals a little brah.

Huh.. what's up ? You wanna go ??????

Kisses

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Jul 12, 2014)

July 11

Legs

Squats

-(15 * Bar)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 145)
-(8 * 155)
-(8 * 165)

Deadlift

-(5 * 135)
-(5 * 155)
-(5 * 175)

 Alt. Leg Extentions

-(10 * 35)
-(10 * 40)

Reg. Ext.

(10 * 100)
(10 * 120)

Alt. Hamstring curls

-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 40)

Ref. Ham. Curls

-(10 * 90)
-(7 * 110)

Dips 

-(10 * Bw)
-(15 * bw)
-(15 * bw)

Calves

T = 50Min.

Life Note : The world keeps on spinning.


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2014)

World Cup finals start time 1pm

Gym opens 1pm

What's ROID gonna do ?

Be at the gym @1255 zulu time

I will be the greatest.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 13, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Happy belated birthday, Roid! I forgot you were also a Cancer....And I also forgot about your condition, those crabs on your pubes.
> 
> One more brick in the foundation of Roid...



Count me in the Cancer Club. June 30. Oh subbed btw. Love the star date log.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 13, 2014)

All right!  We should all go out and celebrate together!  Roid, you're in training, so might wanna stay home.


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2014)

Take pictures for me

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Count me in the Cancer Club. June 30. Oh subbed btw. Love the star date log.



Please post all comp.  pics so we can verify.......things.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 13, 2014)

ROID said:


> Please post all comp.  pics so we can verify.......things.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Mmmmm....nah.  Thanks for the offer to "verify...things." I have confirmed, myself, that I have them.


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2014)

July 13

Chest

Flat BB bench

-( 10 * 135)
-4 Sets (10 * 145)

Incline DB flies

-2 Sets (10 * 20)

Incline DB 

-( 8 * 40)
-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 45)
-( 8 * 45)
-( 8 * 50)
- ( 8 * 50)

Flat DB 
-(8 * 55)
-(6 * 55)
-(5 * 60)
-(5 * 60)

Decline DB 

-(10 * 40)
-(8 * 40)
-(8 * 40)
-(5 * 55)

Pullover superset Flat Champaign 

-2 Sets ( 10 * 45lb plate), ( 6 * 35 lb db)

-(12 * 45), (8 * 35)

Machine flies
-(10 * 30)
-(8 * 50)
-(4 * 70)

Dips

-(11 * Bw) fail
-(12 * Bw)
-(15 * bw) fail

T= 80min

Life Note: It has been so long since I have had a girlfriend that I assume everygirl that talks to me likes me and every guy that talks to me is homo.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 13, 2014)

They do. They are.


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> They do. They are.



I thought so.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2014)

ROID said:


> I thought so.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Bar belle is not SARA FYI


... Neither and I


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2014)

You're homo

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 13, 2014)

Let the man cast his line back into the sea of love....cawk bloker


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2014)

Why am I still a not big ? Its been over two weeks since i started working out. 

I thought it happened overnight.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2014)

ROID said:


> Why am I still a not big ? Its been over two weeks since i started working out.
> 
> I thought it happened overnight.
> 
> ...



Bill Murray says: "son, I am not unhappy with your progress. You may think it's like ground hog day, but that is lost in translation. Earn your stripes son and train harder".

Bill Murray also endorses GMP made gears but dislikes Asians (sorry WP)


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 14, 2014)

Alas, it takes longer for those without super powers. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Jul 14, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Alas, it takes longer for those without super powers.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Send me all your gears

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 15, 2014)

Bill doesn't approve of our homo relationship. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> Bill doesn't approve of our homo relationship.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



I think he loves you bro


----------



## ROID (Jul 16, 2014)

July 14

Back 

Lawnmower drop sets


2 Sets ( 10. * 45,40,25)

T bar rows

-(12 * 45)
-( 8 * 70)
-( 8 * 80)
-( 6 * 90)  

Bicep db preacher curl superset db pullover

( 10 * 25) , (10 * 30)
(10 * 30) , (10 * 35)
(10 * 30) , (10 * 35)

Plus an extra 5 reps for the left bicep after each set.

Time = 40Min.

Shitty workout. I'm tired. 3 Day rest seems like a good idea. 

Life Note: Return snub from juiced not that big who thinks he is too cool for school. He must not be homo.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 18, 2014)

July 18

Shoulders

DB press

-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 30)
-( 8 * 45)
-( 6 * 50)
-( 5 * 55)

BB Shoulder Press

-(10 * bar)
-( 8 * 95)
-(7 * 105)
-(4 * 115)

Arnold press superset front DB raise

-(10 * 30), (5 * 25)
-( 8 * 35), (5 * 25)
-( 6 * 40), ( 5 * 25)
-( 2 * 50) Fail , ( 5 * 25)

Time = 40min.

Life Note: The time is nigh brethren.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yup. It's Friday Nigh 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Jul 18, 2014)

What time are you coming over ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I think he loves you bro



Bump!


----------



## ROID (Jul 22, 2014)

July 22

Chest

Flat bench BB

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(8 * 155)
-(8 * 165)
-(8 * 165)

Decline DB

-(10 * 45)
-(10 *45)
-(10 * 55)
-(10 * 55)
-(7 * 60)

Flat DB

-(8 * 60)
-(6 * 65)
-(4 * 70) Fail

Incline DB

-(10 * 45)
-(10 * 45)
-(10 * 45)
-(7 * 45) Fail

Incline DB <45?

- (7 * 45)
- (7 * 45)

Pull over 45 plate

- 3 Sets ( 10 * 45)

Time = 50min.

Life Note : Don't forget to wear deodorant . My must attracks both male and female.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 22, 2014)

S4 should have sent you "ROID +" gears for testing.  They could have collected all these life notes and sold them in a self help ebook


----------



## ROID (Jul 22, 2014)

To gear or not to gear, that is the question.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 22, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> S4 should have sent you "ROID +" gears for testing.  They could have collected all these life notes and sold them in a self help ebook



I like the idea of Roid inspired gears.
However ultimate success comes from the ROID way of life.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2014)

ROID said:


> To gear or not to gear, that is the question.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership








Believe and you can fly my son - said Bill Murray


----------



## ROID (Jul 22, 2014)

I believe i believe i believe i believe i believe

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Tesla (Jul 22, 2014)

roid said:


> to gear or not to gear, that is the question.
> 
> Sent from the mothership



no question!!  Gears!!!


----------



## ROID (Jul 23, 2014)

I may or may not have gears.

I hate to waste gears on muscle that is coming back easily,if that makes sense. 

It would be nice to feel ALPHA again.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 23, 2014)

July 23

Triceps

Nose breakers

- (15 * 45)
- ( 15 * 55)
-(10 * 75)

Drop set

- (6 * 95)
- (6 * 85)
- (10 * 65)
- (12 * 45)

Rope push downs

-(15 * 70)
-(10 * 80)
-(10 * 90)
-(10 * 100)

Drop set

- ( 4 * 120)
- ( 5 * 100)
- ( 5 * 80)
- (6 * 60)
-( 6 * 50)

Biceps

Drop set bent bar wide grip

- ( 10 * 60)
- ( 9 * 50)
-( 10 * 40)

Dropset

-( 8 * 60)
-( 8 * 50)
-(10 * 40)

Alt DB curls drop set

- ( 5 * 45)
-( 5 * 40)
- ( 5 * 30)

Drop set

( 3 * 45)
( 4 * 40)
( 5 * 30)

Dips

- (15 * Bw)
-( 18 * bw)

Calves

Time = 55Min

Life Note : Ponder why other brahs don't rack their weight ?


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

Take me down to cougar town.

I'm in love.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh? 'Splain. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

Just an attractive women in the gym. Ive noticed here for a couple of weeks but i spoke to her today and now I love her 

Unless you wanna be my girl ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 24, 2014)

Or C) All of the above. 
I'm about having it all. I suspect you may be the same. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 24, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Or C) All of the above.
> I'm about having it all. I suspect you may be the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



i like bar belle! ROID man, get on the ball brah.



ROID said:


> Just an attractive women in the gym. Ive noticed here for a couple of weeks but i spoke to her today and now I love her
> 
> Unless you wanna be my girl ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



i like you too. Smooches. 

* Please note the cosmic similarities between your sigs*  kinda like a sign i think


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 24, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I think he loves you bro





theCaptn' said:


> Bump!





theCaptn' said:


> Believe and you can fly my son - said Bill Murray




Captn... you get a galaxy note phone?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 24, 2014)

DJ, why are you hooking everyone up lately


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Or C) All of the above.
> I'm about having it all. I suspect you may be the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



So wise.....



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> i like bar belle! ROID man, get on the ball brah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm.....possible stalker ??

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

SheriV said:


> DJ, why are you hooking everyone up lately



You're just using him.

I'm the one that truly loves DJ.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SheriV (Jul 24, 2014)

I love DJ! Meanie!


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 24, 2014)

I think I may be falling for DJ, too.


Sent from outer space


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 24, 2014)

mere boys, you need a man like me baby.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 24, 2014)

SheriV said:


> DJ, why are you hooking everyone up lately





ROID said:


> You're just using him.
> 
> I'm the one that truly loves DJ.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership





SheriV said:


> I love DJ! Meanie!





bar_belle said:


> I think I may be falling for DJ, too.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space




I just promote love.  Can't have too much money or too much love.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 24, 2014)

Said The Pimp


Sent from outer space


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 24, 2014)

In my next life, I want to be DJ...


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 24, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> mere boys, you need a man like me baby.



Really? You're avi is impressive. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

Get your on damn thread you sinners.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 24, 2014)

ROID, you're absolutely right. It's your thread. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 24, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Really? You're avi is impressive.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Compared to?


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> Get your on damn thread you sinners.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Lol. Subbed and just here for moral support brother.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> Get your on damn thread you sinners.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Can we start a thread called PimpJuice?


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

Nah....

Hang out here. Its boring as phuck out there.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Lol. Subbed and just here for moral support brother.



^^

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

July 24

Shoulders

DB press

- (12 * 20)
- (12 * 20)
- (10 * 35)
- ( 8 * 45)
- ( 6 * 55)
- ( 3 * 60)

BB Press

- ( 15 * bar)
- ( 8 * 95)
- ( 8 * 105)
- ( 3 * 120)

Arnold press

- ( 10 * 30)
- (  8 * 35)
- ( 4 * 45)
- ( 5 * 45) fail

Up right rows

- ( 15 * Bar)
- (10 * 65)
- (10 * 75)

Calves , abs

Time = 50min

Life Note: Take me down to cougar town......way way down.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice work there, btw. See your consistency. How is it feeling?


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

Ill tell you around 345am central.

Its my bed time.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 24, 2014)

Great! I'll be up at 3;35 am CST. 


Sent from outer space.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> July 24
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> ...


holy shit you are strong as fuck


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> holy shit you are strong as fuck



??

You making fun ?

Bb = barbell , bar.....at least for me. That's not 120 dumbbell presses. That's 120 military press , actually i never go behind my head so i just say shoulder press. 

I'm confused now. Maybe i have mislabeled something.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Great! I'll be up at 3;35 am CST.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space.



I actually get up at 333 every morning but today i got up way early. Maybe because its friday ??
Instant coffee is the first thing is the first thing on the list.
Anyway, its been a little over 30 days and I've finally adjusted this week. The first 3 weeks were rough as far as just being tired and not feeling well from the added stress.
If I were smart I would stay natural for another month at least.  
Its time to start counting calories. I need 4k a day, including 200g of protein. 
Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmmmm....man has a plan. Nice work. Happy lifting!


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2014)

Had a nice chat with the desk girl in the guys locker room this morning.
Just sayn...

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Had a nice chat with the desk girl in the guys locker room this morning.
> Just sayn...
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



ROID, you disappoint me. The fact that you believe an exchange w the desk girl of any kind and in any room is newsworthy.  Flies in the face of all that you claim is ROID. Please don't destroy my belief. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Had a nice chat with the desk girl in the guys locker room this morning.
> Just sayn...
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



She a the cougar? 

I tried the early am workouts for a month about a year ago. My body did not want to adjust. I could not get enough cals or water in prior to going. And i had a constant erection. Something about being up before 5 just makes me hazy, hungry and horny.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)

Its nice to see others getting up early. I get up at 4:15 and am at the gym by 4:30. If I don't go early to workout then something inevitably comes up later in the day and I end up missing a lot of workouts. 

Don't mind KOS bro. He makes fun of everybody thats not as big or strong as he is.


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah i thought he was making fun.

Lol

My fame gets to everyone.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> ROID, you disappoint me. The fact that you believe an exchange w the desk girl of any kind and in any room is newsworthy.  Flies in the face of all that you claim is ROID. Please don't destroy my belief.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Don't be jelly.

My fame is very hard to handle sometimes.  Im like a magnet.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Yeah i thought he was making fun.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



You're about as weak as I am but twice as famous. Not quite Bill Murray status yet


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2014)

July 25

Legs

Squats
-(10 * Bar)
-(10 * 135)
-(5 * 185)
-(5 * 185)

Dropset 
-(3 * 205)
-(5 * 185)
-(10 * 135)

Hamstring curls

-(20 * 50)
-(15 * 70)
-(10 * 90)

Extentions

-( 15 * 50)
-( 15 * 70)
-( 16 * 90)

Shrugs

Dead lift

-(7 * 135)
-( 5 * 185)
- ( 5 * 185)

Time = 40Min

Life Note:  I'm thinking about yoga classes. True story

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You're about as weak as I am but twice as famous. Not quite Bill Murray status yet



I could push a little more weight. I try to go up 5 or 10 pounds a week. Well i don't try , i go up. 

Knowing me makes you as famous as me, but only you. Since you're on the south side n all.

Represent

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> She a the cougar?
> 
> I tried the early am workouts for a month about a year ago. My body did not want to adjust. I could not get enough cals or water in prior to going. And i had a constant erection. Something about being up before 5 just makes me hazy, hungry and horny.



Nah some young girl telling me about a guy that didn't want to pay and enrollment fee. I took that as she wanted my cock and balls.





Sent from The Mothership


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> ??
> 
> You making fun ?
> 
> ...



nah not making fun...but being sarcastic...strength is not something I care about anymore


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> I could push a little more weight. I try to go up 5 or 10 pounds a week. Well i don't try , i go up.
> 
> Knowing me makes you as famous as me, but only you. Since you're on the south side n all.
> 
> ...



mind muscle connection....time under tension....failure....is way more important than hefting heavy shit.....


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2014)

To train today or not to train today ? 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 26, 2014)

ROID said:


> To train today or not to train today ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Train! 
Unless you have something better to do with your black girlfriend.  After you train go do something different with her. Take her somewh where novel.  Go to a museum or a park or the zoo. 
Live roid live


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2014)

I concour. Train

She lives too far away. I can't handle someone who lives close. Two hour drive minimum distance is my rule.

I need fucking pins TODAY

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 26, 2014)

Go lift then hit a sushi buffet and enjoy the water sports tomorrow on the toilet.


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2014)

Back

Lawnmower rows

-(15 * 20)

Drop set

2 Sets -( 10 * 55)
           (10 * 35)
           (10 * 20)

T bar row

- ( 12 * 45)
- (10 * 90)
- (7 * 100)
- (7 * 105) fail

Bent over barbell row
Alt under/over grip

-( 12 * Bar)
4 sets ( 8 * 95)

Low row

- (15 * 60)
- ( 15 * 80)
-( 10 * 100) fail

Calves , obliques

Time = 45Min

Life Story: Guy I usually see in the morning strolls in today, starts a convo and casually strolls over to his locker pulls out two vials and a syringe , heads to a stall , pins some cyp and tren all the while telling me how his business is getting expensive to operate.

The cyp is from a script but the tren he thinks could be bunk. 

Yeah, i work out at a real gym. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 26, 2014)

ROID said:


> I concour. Train
> 
> She lives too far away. I can't handle someone who lives close. Two hour drive minimum distance is my rule.
> 
> ...



You need pin source?

2 hrs is a little too long man. No quickies?


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> You need pin source?
> 
> 2 hrs is a little too long man. No quickies?



Nah. I just don't like waiting on the mail.  

For some reason i get some kind of anxiety when i date a girl. I prefer them far away. Hell i get anxiety just by making new friends. I'm a strange cat.
Maybe I'm just homo ?

You wanna hook up ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you say you don't like waiting on the MALE?


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2014)

This pose and farmers tan are patent pending.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Did you say you don't like waiting on the MALE?
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space






I'm so happy you are here. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 26, 2014)

ROID said:


> Sent from The Mothership



Are you nude holding your junk? Is that cropped? Can I have the orginal?


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2014)

Why yes i am actually. I was hoping to catch a little side cawk in that pic but this is a shitty phone with a worse camera.

I post pics for humilation purposes. Helps me to get up in the morning when i wanna be lazy.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2014)

ROID said:


> To train today or not to train today ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2014)

I just want to make you proud Dad. 

So Captn, its at least 12hours in the future in Australia.  What are the gears like in the future ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2014)

The gears are a lot stronger. If you understood half-life you'd know that. In saying that, I don't lift


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2014)

I thought half life was a myth.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2014)

I've got to start keeping up with my food intake instead of estimation. 

I will be the greatest. God told me so. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 27, 2014)

ROID said:


> I've got to start keeping up with my food intake instead of estimation.
> 
> I will be the greatest. God told me so.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Tebow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jul 28, 2014)

July 28

Chest

BB flat bench

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-( 5 * 185)
-( 5 * 185)
-( 6 * 185)

Incline DB

-(10 * 45)
-(10 * 50)
-(10 * 55)
-(6 * 70)

Incline DB flies

-(10 * 20)
-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 40)

Flat DB press Superset 45lb plate pullover

-(10 * 50), (12 * 45)
-(10 * 50), (12 * 45)
-(10 * 50), (12 * 45)

Decline DB

3 sets (10 * 50)

Dips

-(14 * Bw)
-(14 * bw)
-(9 * bw) fail

Obliques

T=55min

Life Note: I see them looking....

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 29, 2014)

Something is missing...oh yeah, today's log! Where you be?


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2014)

I type them in during the afternoon. 

Arms,calves,abs this morning.

So when do you wanna have sexy time ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 29, 2014)

Cool. There is no not-sexy time for me. I'm sure you can understand this.


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2014)

You are just so damn witty. I heart you.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2014)

July 29

Triceps

Nose breakers
-(10 * 75)
-(10 * 75)
-(6 * 85)

Dropset

-(2 * 95) Fail
-(5 * 85)
-(6 * 75) fail

Alt cable push down superset rear db extension

-(25 * 20) , (10 * 12)
-(20 * 40) , (10 * 12)
-(10 * 60) , (12 * 13)

Close grip bench

-(30 * Bar)
-(20 * 65)
-(15 * 85)
-(10 * 95)
-(10 *105)

Biceps

Bent bar drop set wide grip

-(10 * 70)
-(10 * 50) 
-(10 * 30)

Close grip

-(8 * 70)
-(8 * 50)
-(10 * 30)

Hammer curl superset

-(5 * 20)
-(5 * 30)
-(2 * 45) fail

-(10 * 20)
-(5 * 30)

Calves, abs

Time = 70min

Life Note:  My new gym girlfriend is a majestrate(spl). She wants me. 
True story

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 29, 2014)

Magistrate. Of course she does.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2014)

Isn't that an arbiter?  You like a woman in control... doesn't seem like your style?
I can dig it.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 29, 2014)

I train at the S&M Gym. You?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Why yes i am actually. I was hoping to catch a little side cawk in that pic but this is a shitty phone with a worse camera.
> 
> I post pics for humilation purposes. Helps me to get up in the morning when i wanna be lazy.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


 that's why I do it


----------



## ROID (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't really like getting caught up in all the details, last name, job description, personality. Those things are so superficial. 

DJ I have a proven strategy. Play coy to draw them in and then go for the kill. I can come off as extremely innocent when i want to.

Yes, humiliation is the ultimate motivator.

BB have i hearted you today ? 

HUGH ANNOUNCEMENT THIS FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 30, 2014)

ROID you're a Rockstar! Just cuz. 

No, you have not ️ me today.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 30, 2014)

ROID you're a Rockstar! Just cuz. 

No, you have not ️ me today.


----------



## ROID (Jul 30, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> ROID you're a Rockstar! Just cuz.
> 
> No, you have not ️ me today.



Well maybe tomorrow. I don't want to spoil you.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 31, 2014)

Unfortunately today will be another rest day. Poor Roid does not feel well again today.  I will rise up and overcome.

HUGH ANNOUNCEMENT TOMORROW

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Jul 31, 2014)

Help

Aching joints , cough, sore throat, low energy, i haven't had a full evacuation since tuesday, no appetite. 
My poor muscles.....

Solutions ?  Where are the board MDs. Is my AIDS flaring up again ? 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2014)

ROID said:


> Unfortunately today will be another rest day. Poor Roid does not feel well again today.  I will rise up and overcome.
> 
> HUGH ANNOUNCEMENT TOMORROW
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Watson (Jul 31, 2014)

7 pages.....no cawk pic....unsubbed.....


----------



## the_predator (Jul 31, 2014)

ROID said:


> Help
> 
> Aching joints , cough, sore throat, low energy, i haven't had a full evacuation since tuesday, no appetite.
> My poor muscles.....
> ...


Sounds like Ebola to me


----------



## ROID (Jul 31, 2014)

I have heard that has been going around.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2014)

Fuck it. I'm going to the gym this morning. My body needs an attitude adjustment. 

HUGH ANNOUNCEMENT IN T MINUS 16hr. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2014)

Well that was a horrible workout. My gym girlfriend missed me.

Fuck ebola

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> Well that was a horrible workout. My gym girlfriend missed me.
> 
> Fuck ebola
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Pobrecito! Lo siento mucho.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> Fuck it. I'm going to the gym this morning. My body needs an attitude adjustment.
> 
> HUGH ANNOUNCEMENT IN T MINUS 16hr.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Omg the suspense is killing me.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 1, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


>


Can't rep you again lol I enjoy the scribbled writing in paint haha takes me a min to decode it...


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2014)

What the fuck does that say

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Pobrecito! Lo siento mucho.



Ok. Ill give you my phone number so you can sext me.


HUGH HUGH DJ.  T minus 6hrs

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hugh or Huge?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> What the fuck does that say
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


Don't disappoint me ROID...


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 1, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Hugh or Huge?


He's going after the Hugh Jackman Huge look...


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2014)

DELAY DELAY DELAY

T PLUS 9hrs.

After consultation with my people the launch must be moved to T plus 9hrs.

This is very unfortunate. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

Tease


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol

I mean huge. I'm not at 100 today.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 1, 2014)

Something more magnificent than your level of confidence?!


----------



## ROID (Aug 2, 2014)

It has begun. 

I will be the greatest.

1 - 5
Test e 250mg ew
Eq.      400mg ew

6 - 10 

Test e 500mg ew
Eq.      400mg ew

11 - 15
Test e 500mg ew
Eq 600mg ew
Dbol 30mg ed

16 - 20
Test e 500mg ew
Eq 600mg ew
Tren a 50mg eod

I will post up where I got the olive oil after i get bloods. Probably sometime in september.

This weekends agenda : force feed and rest.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 2, 2014)

That's a super nice stack. Don't be jelly. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 2, 2014)

Good luck ROID!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## MI1972 (Aug 2, 2014)

I hear that drano does wonders.  Mainline that shit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow this is a popular thread.  This ROID character must be hard core.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2014)

GearHead40 said:


> Wow this is a popular thread.  This ROID character must be hard core.



Follow me to greatness my child.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 3, 2014)

Done!


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 3, 2014)

GearHead40 said:


> Done!



ROID quit creating profiles to get followers. Unbecoming to a man of your stature.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2014)

Ha. I'm way too lazy for that. 

My fame touches all.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 3, 2014)

You do have a unique endearing charm. I'll give you that.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2014)

I heart you BB.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

I have defeated the ebola.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

My gym girlfriend just didn't look up to par today. I mean she looked the same but different. Could it be that the gears have changed my perception ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 4, 2014)

I thought they lowered one's standards.


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

I have very high standards. I deserve the best of the best. I don't waste my time with skeezers.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

August 4

Chest

Flat BB bench
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-( 5 * 185)
-( 6 * 185)
-(7 * 185)
-( 5 * 195)
-(10 * 135)

Incline
-( 10 * 50)
-(7 * 50)  Decreased incline, shoulders were popping
-(6 * 50)
-(8 * 60)
-(8 * 60)

Flat db flies superset pullovers

-(10 * 30), (10 * 45lb plate)
-( 10 * 30) , (10 * 45)
-(10 * 30) , ( 12 * 45)
-(10 * 35), ( 12 * 45)

Decline db superset dips

-(10 * 35) , (10 * Bw)
-(10 * 35) , ( 10 * bw)
-(10 * 35), (10 * bw)

Time =50min

Life Note : I wear grey v neck t shirts everyday. They look good on 
me soaked in sweat.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe it's the sweat soaked grey t shirts causing the change in your gym girlfriend. Try white for awhile. Just sayin.


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2014)

I would but grey is all i have. I'm in serious need of some more gym attire.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 4, 2014)

Sweetie, it's not the guy's sweaty clothes I'm checkin' out...nor new threads...I'm just sayin' save yourself the time and money.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 4, 2014)

That's good to know belle, good to know


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2014)

This thread is missing real content


----------



## ROID (Aug 5, 2014)

My cawk pales in comparison to yours. I'm ashamed.

Long chat with my gym girlfriend this morning. Love is in the air.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SFW (Aug 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> This thread is missing real content


----------



## ROID (Aug 5, 2014)

August 5

Legs

Squats

-( 15 * Bar)
-( 10 * 135)
-( 6 * 185)
-(4 * 205)

Drop set
-(3 * 215)
-(4 * 205)
-(5 * 185)
-(10 * 135)

Leg press
-(20 * 90)
-(20 * 180)
-(20 * 270)

Alt hamstring curl

-(10 * 30) 
-(10 * 40)

Hamstring curl
-(20 * 80)
-(10 * 100)

Extension drop set

-(20 * 90)  
-(14 * 70)
-(9 * 50)

Calves, abs

Time = 50min

Life Note: Sometimes it hits me how fortunate I am. All I can say is thank you God.

Still sluggish from the ebola fiasco but I power through. I'm really trying to up my cals. I have to reach my goal. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 5, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Sweetie, it's not the guy's sweaty clothes I'm checkin' out...nor new threads...I'm just sayin' save yourself the time and money.



I haven't bought clothes in 3 years.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 5, 2014)

ROID said:


> I haven't bought clothes in 3 years.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Apparently buying clothes is a waste of money. Women are checking out our cawks and not our clothes. This thread is providing some very useful information at this point. But I digress, excuse the interruption sir.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2014)

More gear and more food.....


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 6, 2014)

= More Muscle

This will pay dividends


----------



## ROID (Aug 7, 2014)

I need way more food. The past 7 days have been shameful. I'm going to pull it back together.

I've got plenty of time to up the dose of gears

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 7, 2014)

Rest today. 

Why does life go against my plans ? Life is jealous of the greatness I am going to acheive.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 7, 2014)

I have redoubled my efforts. Greatness is on the horizon.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 8, 2014)

Heartbreak

My gym girlfriend has a boyfriend. I wonder how he is going to take it when she says that they should see other people ?  Heartbreak is my prediction.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 8, 2014)

The young lady or the cougar?
watch your back man. Some guys are going to be jealous of your seductive ways.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 8, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Some guys are going to be jealous of your seductive ways.



As we know, ROID, Jimmy is experienced in this regard. I don't know if the world is ready for what lies ahead. Gird your loins!!!


----------



## ROID (Aug 8, 2014)

The cougar. 

I put up with hateration on a daily basis. Its hard out here for us Pimps DJ. You know how it is.

I heart you BB.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 8, 2014)

ROID said:


> I heart you BB.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



This day is blessed.


----------



## ROID (Aug 8, 2014)

August 8

Arms

Triceps

Nose Breakers
-(15 * 45)
-(15 * 45)
-(10 * 75)
-(10 * 85)

Drop set
-( 1 * 105)
-( 3 * 95)
-( 7 * 85)
-(9 * 75) fail

Cable rope extension superset rear db extention

-( 15 * 80), (6 * 15)
-(12 * 90), ( 6 * 15)
-(10 * 100), ( 6 * 15)
-(8 * 110) , ( 6 *15)

Drop set

-(6 * 120)
-(7 * 100)
-(8 * 80)
-(10 * 60)

Bicep

Bent bar curl wide grip drop sets

-(7 * 80)
-(5 * 70)
-(5 * 60)
-(10 * 30)

-(5 * 80)
-(4 * 70)
-(5 * 60)
-(10 * 30)

Close grip

-(5 * 80)
-(5 * 70)
-(5 * 60)
-(10 * 30)

Dips superset db hammer curls

-(12 * Bw), (10 * 25)
-(12 * bw), (10 * 25)
-(14 * bw) fail, (10 * 25)

Time = 60min

Life Note : I enjoy being the only bro to break a sweat in the gym.People can tell I'm on a mission. I will be the greatest.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 8, 2014)

Weekend agenda

? Consume 10kcal in the next 48hrs
?Train back/shoulders
?Get a haircut
?buy a hammer


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 8, 2014)

ROID said:


> Weekend agenda
> 
> ? Consume 10kcal in the next 48hrs
> ?Train back/shoulders
> ...



^^^ fixed

may i recommend getting the hair cut first. When you look good you feel good. Why not have that all weekend?

have a great weekend roid!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2014)

You're starting to shape up ROID. About time for some GMP goodness!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You're starting to shape up ROID. About time for some GMP goodness!



Or tears from geared jesus


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2014)

Cappy, thank you for the kind words, seriously. All I can say is i see a difference from 6 weeks ago. Still several mountains to climb. I need to find a scale today and weigh post ebola. 

I haven't mapped out my agenda yet. Haircut pre workout would be ideal but these jews don't open until 9am. Wtf ?? Day is half over by 9. 

Oh....this isn't gmp gears btw. The test is from a domestic and the eq is a homebrew from a good ole brah. Bloods coming soon so we will see what's up with the test.

The dbol and tren will be from my daddy, and the test if bloods don't come back favorable.

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE

after consultation with the experts it has been decided.

2 - 10
Test e 500mg week
Eq 600mg week.

11-20 Will be determined based on 2 - 10.

GEARS !!!!!!!!!

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2014)

Yea I am and im not convinced your somebody I want to invest time in we dont want the same things I think im gonna end up with the short end of the stick

I'll send you all the pussy pictures you want and I'll gladly fuck your brains out and take my ass home

My black girlfriend is hormonal today.

Where the fuck is IronAddict ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2014)

I loved my black girlfriend but she just fucking lies. 

Its over, unless she authorizes me on her Amex. 

True Story 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 9, 2014)

ROID said:


> I loved my black girlfriend but she just fucking lies.
> 
> Its over, unless she authorizes me on her Amex.
> 
> ...



Only topic missing is Rock 'n Roll. ROID you never fail to draw in your audience.


----------



## ROID (Aug 10, 2014)

August 9

Back

Lawnmowers
-2(10 * 30)

Dropset
-(10 * 60)
-(10 * 55)
-(6 * 50)

-(6 * 60)
-(6 * 55)
-(6 * 50)

Tbar row
-(15 * 45)
-(15 * 45)
-(8 * 90)
-(3 * 135) fail

BB bent over row alt grip

-2(12 * Bar)
-2(10 * 65)
-2(10 * 85)

Lat pulldown superset front db raise

-(10 * 60),(5 * 30)
-(10 * 70),(5 * 30)
-(10 * 80),(5 * 30)
-(10 * 90),(5 * 30)

Seated low row

-(10 * 60)
-(10 * 70)
-(10 * 80)
-(10 * 90)

Calves ,obliques

Time = 80min

Life Note: A righteous man isn't one who never stumbles but one who stumbles 7 times and gets back up 7 times. I am a righteous man.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 10, 2014)

ROID said:


> I loved my black girlfriend but she just fucking lies.
> 
> Its over, unless she authorizes me on her Amex.
> 
> ...



You want to get authorised on a black woman's credit card. I got to know more about her... Is she oprah?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 10, 2014)

Credit card does not mean making the payment


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2014)

Weak showing today. I will rise up and overcome

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2014)

She has good credit. Its a prereq for my affection, having good credit.
She is mad about something. I need to go scrutinize my texts from saturday. Damn you alcohol, you evil mistress. You are reliable though, always patiently waiting for me.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 11, 2014)

ROID said:


> She has good credit. Its a prereq for my affection, having good credit.
> She is mad about something. I need to go scrutinize my texts from saturday. Damn you alcohol, you evil mistress. You are reliable though, always patiently waiting for me.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



When you finally give up on chicks... give me a call. My credit is outstanding!


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 11, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> When you finally give up on chicks... give me a call. My credit is outstanding!



No shame. That is so freaking hilarious. You're like this bisexual Jesus. Willing to sacrifice yourself for either sex, for the good of all.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 11, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> No shame. That is so freaking hilarious. You're like this bisexual Jesus. Willing to sacrifice yourself for either sex, for the good of all.



It's not a sacrifice to make sweet love to ROID... its a privilege my good credit may provide me.

I might change my name to bisexual Jesus though.  As long as ROID is cool with it.


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2014)

August 11

Chest

Flat bb bench

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(6 * 185)
-(6 * 195)
-(4 * 205)
-(15 * 135)  

Incline db flies

-(10 * 25)
-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 35)
-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 45)

Flat db superset pullover(45lb plate)

-(10 * 60), (10 * 45)
-(10 * 60), (10 * 45)
-(10 * 60), (15 * 45)

Decline db press superset dips

-(8 * 60) , (10 * Bw)
-(10 * 60), ( 7 * bw) fail

Time =50min

Life Note:  blah...

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 11, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> It's not a sacrifice to make sweet love to ROID... its a privilege my good credit may provide me.
> 
> I might change my name to bisexual Jesus though.  As long as ROID is cool with it.




Awwww....dj your credit doesn't mean anything to me. True love doesn't have credit checks.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2014)

Rest today. In retrospect it was a bad decision. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 12, 2014)

ROID said:


> Rest today. In retrospect it was a bad decision.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



The bb mind always saids more is better. More training, more gears, more food... and i think in large part that's correct. But not necessarily. Take care of your joints, ligaments and tendons by taking some days off (and dont feeling bad about it)


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2014)

I just have more energy after i workout in the morning and feel better.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 12, 2014)

Training has ebb and flow. You can train everyday; however have changes in intensity every 6-8 weeks. Allow for recovery but don't stop the routine.


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2014)

I have trouble balancing.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bigant46 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bro,just throw in 500ml testE,6-700ml TrenE,and 600ml E.Q. weekly. No aromatization and you'll look way better and you'll have a great push to the gym.....You know,that great incentive.cmon!!!!!!! Do it!


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2014)

I love tren. Its such a mind fuck for me though. It would solve all my problems  i just gotta be patient and persistant. 

Decent showing today. I have my eyes set on a new gym girlfriend. 40 and recently divorced. That's a winner.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 13, 2014)

ROID said:


> Rest today. In retrospect it was a bad decision.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



I have what I call maintenance day.  Or everyday bodyparts.  Abs, forearms, calves.  Gets my ass to the gym.  Usually do some light lifting with normal body parts too to get some pump and blood flowing.  Rest day complete.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 13, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I have what I call maintenance day.  Or everyday bodyparts.  Abs, forearms, calves.  Gets my ass to the gym.  Usually do some light lifting with normal body parts too to get some pump and blood flowing.  Rest day complete.



Great idea.


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2014)

August 13

Legs

Squats

-(15 * Bar)
-(10 * 135)
-(6 * 185)
-(5 * 205)

Dropset
-(3 * 225)
-(4 * 205)
-(5 * 185)
-(10 * 135)

Dead lift

-(8 * 135)
-(5 * 185)
-(5 * 205)

Extensions Dropset

-(20 * 100)
-(12 * 90)
-(10 * 70)
-(12 * 50)

Hamstring curls

-(10 * 120)
-(10 * 90)
-(10 * 70)

Shrugs , calves

Time = 55min

Life Note: I've made new friends at the gym. Now they wanna talk when I'm working out. I always make time for a fellow human being.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 14, 2014)

I really got a nice pump in my ass yesterday. I'm gonna have a ba donk a donk soon.

True story

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 14, 2014)

August 14

Nose Breakers

-(15 * 45)
-(15 * 45
-(10 * 55)
-(11 * 85)

Drop set 
-(2 * 105)
-(8 * 85)
-(10 * 75)

Close grip bench

-(20 * Bar)
-(8 * 135)
-(8 * 135)
-(8 * 135)

Rope extensions superset rear db extensions 

-(20 * 50) ,(8 * 15)
-(20 * 60), (8 * 15)
-(20 * 70) , (8 * 15)

Dropset

-(4 * 130)
-(5 * 110)
-(6 * 90)
-(8 * 70)

Db curls drop set
2 Sets

-(8 * 35)
-(8 * 30)
-(8 * 20)

Preacher db curls

-(8 * 40) 
-(10 * 25)

Abs

Time = 55min

Life Note: I have a fever blister.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 14, 2014)

Black girlfriend text:

I dont think God cares abt ur fever blister going away so that you can eat pussy.


She is so insensitive.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 14, 2014)

ROID said:


> I really got a nice pump in my ass yesterday. I'm gonna have a ba donk a donk soon.
> 
> True story
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Your girl will love the juicy butt you're building.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 14, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Your girl will love the juicy butt you're building.



You are looking jacked Bar Belle.  I took a gander at your log at asf.  Not enough pictures though.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You are looking jacked Bar Belle.  I took a gander at your log at asf.  Not enough pictures though.



Understood. You like magazines for the pictures not the articles. 

Btw, that's my Prince avi. 


Sent from my outer space


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 15, 2014)

ROID!!! your never going to believe this I just got off the phone with SFY and ALV and they are fighting each other to sponsor you keep your eyes peeled for free gear coming in the mail.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2014)

I simply can't focus on ROID with bar belle ' s avi


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 15, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I simply can't focus on ROID with bar belle ' s avi






Sent from my outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 15, 2014)

Feeling incredible mentally. The test is g2g. There is definitely hormone in there. Ill give full credit when its time to get bw done. The EQ is on point. My appetite has increased tremendously in the past 48hrs. Its from a private source , best decision I could make. Unusual for me because i have a serious trust issue when it comes to gear.

Its time to change things up training wise. I've got to change the routine and stick to a schedule. Felt awesome this morning but my muscles were tired. Today should have been a rest day but i took it extremely easy so hopefully i can get in a good back workout tomorrow.

I'm going to get to a damn scale tomorrow. Cross your fingers. Ill try and post up some pics and measurements. Full body, back,legs , etc. Not poses but just something to compare to as the weeks progress.

Training ideas....give them to me. Tomorrow will be day 14 since my first pin. The next 8 to 10 weeks should be when i make the most gains. I don't want to screw it up so please throw in your ideas.
Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 15, 2014)

August 15

August 15

Shoulders

Db press

-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 35)
-(8 * 45)
-(6 * 55)
-(2 * 65) fail

BB press

-(10 * bar)
-(8 * 95)
-(8 * 95)
-(8 * 95)

Incline machine press

-(25 * 30)
-(25 * 50)
-(25 * 70)

Arnold press

-(5 * 25)
-(5 * 25)

Time= 40 min

Life Note: Every day I make a point to try and help someone. Maybe I'm trying to atone for parts of my past.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> August 15
> 
> 
> Life Note: Every day I make a point to try and help someone. Maybe I'm trying to atone for parts of my past.
> ...



How far back you gotta go? Yesterday past or 10 years past for atonement?


Sent from my outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 15, 2014)

A lifetime of selfishness. I have a very good life. It goes from good to better then back to just good...
I bounce between an ego driven life and a spirit driven life.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 15, 2014)

Funny. App crash. I'll try again. Ominous. 


Sent from my outer space


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2014)

I think your ten week heavy training plan is more realistic objective here.

I really seem to grow the most on high volume hyper intensity.  Lots of super and monster sets. Although it might be that i enjoy training in that fashion; which results in more positive results.

Atonement is probably worth another thread. Sin confession would be requested by XYZ(god bless)
Why don't  you start by describing in graphic detail the personal violations yoy subjected your black girlfriend to


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> A lifetime of selfishness. I have a very good life. It goes from good to better then back to just good...
> I bounce between an ego driven life and a spirit driven life.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



I  your ️.


Sent from my outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking pathetic. 

I look back on all of this and it makes me sick. Weak ass shit. Im more worried about fucking pussy at the gym than working out. Life Note: stop wasting your fucking time. Focused on all the wrong things. Felt weak today, should have rested....fuck that today should have been the day i put in my hardest workout. I want to sit here and read and day.dream about looking good naked and then half ass everything. I don't even need a fucking diet, i just need to eat but I'm too damn lazy to eat because it makes my belly hurt sometimes.  Ive wasted two weeks of gear.  I bet i haven't gained a pound in weeks. Pathetic, pathetic, pathetic.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> Fucking pathetic.
> 
> I look back on all of this and it makes me sick. Weak ass shit. Im more worried about fucking pussy at the gym than working out. Life Note: stop wasting your fucking time. Focused on all the wrong things. Felt weak today, should have rested....fuck that today should have been the day i put in my hardest workout. I want to sit here and read and day.dream about looking good naked and then half ass everything. I don't even need a fucking diet, i just need to eat but I'm too damn lazy to eat because it makes my belly hurt sometimes.  Ive wasted two weeks of gear.  I bet i haven't gained a pound in weeks. Pathetic, pathetic, pathetic.
> 
> ...



My dear ROID. 
Coming from a place of love and respect. 
Shut the fuck up. 
You will get it tomorrow.  Don't let the fluctuations of hormones and brain chemicals set you off. There is more then enough time to get terked and jan while still subjecting women to your charms.

I also  your  too


----------



## ROID (Aug 15, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I think your ten week heavy training plan is more realistic objective here.
> 
> I really seem to grow the most on high volume hyper intensity.  Lots of super and monster sets. Although it might be that i enjoy training in that fashion; which results in more positive results.
> 
> ...



I think high volume, heavy weight(for me) is the way to go too. Little rest as possible within reason between sets. 5 Day / week. Wednesday/sunday off. This is doable if i EAT.

Another thread may be necessary. Im getting to where i want to entertain more than focus on my workout. 

I'm seeing my black girlfriend tomorrow. She is dating some military dude now. Yeah I'm cool with it. I'm not the kind of guy you settle down with right now. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> Im getting to where i want to entertain more than focus on my workout.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Exactly! Wherever you put your focus, that's where you'll get result. Less talky, more lifty!


----------



## ROID (Aug 15, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> My dear ROID.
> Coming from a place of love and respect.
> Shut the fuck up.
> You will get it tomorrow.  Don't let the fluctuations of hormones and brain chemicals set you off. There is more then enough time to get terked and jan while still subjecting women to your charms.
> ...




I concour. I will redouble my efforts tomorrow. Good talk.

Its bed time

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> I concour. I will redouble my efforts tomorrow. Good talk.
> 
> Its bed time
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



[slaps ass like hs football coach] you will do better tomorrow.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> Fucking pathetic.
> 
> I look back on all of this and it makes me sick. Weak ass shit...etc...
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Maybe you just had a little CNSF.  Central nervous system fatigue.  Try drinking some carbs during your workout man.  A little maltodextrin goes a long way.

At least you know the test is good.  I find it really annoying at the gym.  Looking at all sorts of girls I normally wouldn't.  I mean lookin hard...


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 15, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Understood. You like magazines for the pictures not the articles.
> 
> Btw, that's my Prince avi.
> 
> ...



I was looking at your avatar thinking..."what the fuck is she talking about?  That looks nothing like Princes avatar.....ohhhhh...the towel is waaaaayyyyyy to high."  It 

just threw me off big time.  I needed waist level towel action to make the connection.


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2014)

August 16

Back

Lawnmower

-(10 * 30)

Dropset 

-(6 * 70)
-(10 * 45)
-(10 * 30)

-(8 * 70)
-(10 * 45)
-(10 * 30)

Lawnmower superset tbar row

-(6 * 80) , (7 * 90)
-(6 * 80), (5 * 100)
-(6 * 80), (5 * 105)

Lat pulldown superset front db raise

-(10 * 90), (5 * 30)
-(8 * 100), (5 * 30)
-(5 1/2 * 110), (6 * 30)

Forearms gave out

Seated low row

-(10 * 100)
-(9 1/2 * 110)
-(10 * 120) cheated a few reps

seated machine row
-(15 * 50)
-(10 * 70)
-(10 * 90)

Obliques

Time: time stood still. 

Life Note: I see the fucking hate in their eyes. They know I'm better than them. Whats wrong with him ? Why does he act so weird ? Why  is he writing in that little black notebook between sets ? 

They wouldn't understand if I told them.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 16, 2014)

ROID said:


> Life Note: I see the fucking hate in their eyes. They know I'm better than them. Whats wrong with him ? Why does he act so weird ? Why  is he writing in that little black notebook between sets ?
> 
> They wouldn't understand if I told them.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Stay focused, young warrior. They do not exist. Only you and iron.  



Sent from outer space


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 17, 2014)

*The King Recommends...*

http://youtu.be/CkCWVNaX6-k


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2014)

Anxiety is up. Ill embrace it. 

I meant to take some pictures this weekend. The room had a bunch of mirrors but i just didn't. Didn't weigh myself either. So same old...






Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> http://youtu.be/CkCWVNaX6-k



Ill take it as constructive criticism .

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 18, 2014)

Always! It's meant as encouragement. Besides, you remind me of The King.


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2014)

Ha.

I HEART you BB.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just fuck and get it over with.  Make sure to share video. Its the least u lovers can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2014)

Anticipation makes things more interesting.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 18, 2014)

only for you two...   for us voyeurs, it is frustrating!   I need LHJO material...


----------



## ROID (Aug 18, 2014)

August 18

Chest

Flat bb bench

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 185)
-(5 * 205)
-(2 * 225)
-(17 * 135)

Incline db 

-(9 * 60)
-(8 * 70)
-(5 * 80)

Flat db flies superset 45lb plate pullover

-(10 * 30), (10 * 45)
-(10 * 35) , (10 * 45)
-(10 * 40), (10 * 45)

Decline db

-(7 * 70)
-(6 * 70)
-(3 * 70) fail

Dips

-(20 * bw)
-(15 * bw)
-(11 * bw) fail

Time = 50min

Life Note: People are always watching and listening even when you think no one even knows you exist. Always act accordingly, especially when you think no one is looking.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 19, 2014)

Active rest day.

EQ hunger is getting intense. I felt like my blood sugar dropped mid workout.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 19, 2014)

ROID said:


> Active rest day.
> 
> EQ hunger is getting intense. I felt like my blood sugar dropped mid workout.
> 
> ...



Porque active rest day? 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 19, 2014)

Biceps , calves , some abs. Enough to break a sweat

Sleep in an extra 20mins. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 19, 2014)

What the fuck was I thinking ? That dumb little word , rest. I didn't need rest. Todays workout doesn't even take up but half a page in my little black book. 

Guilt......

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 19, 2014)

August 19

Biceps

Incline db curls

-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 30)
-(8 * 35)
-(8 * 35)
-(6 * 40)
-(6 * 40)

Smith machine calve raises between each set.

Ez bar close grip

-(15 * 45)
-(10 * 65)
-(10 * 85)

Dropset

-(5 * 105)
-(5 * 85)
-(6 * 65)
-(16 * 45)

Abs

Time = wasted

Life Note: This shit will not happen again.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 19, 2014)

32 pages already? Sorry to hijack your thread Roid but I miss you and the rest of this motley crew. Keep pushing man. And hello from Chisinau Moldova!


----------



## ROID (Aug 19, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> 32 pages already? Sorry to hijack your thread Roid but I miss you and the rest of this motley crew. Keep pushing man. And hello from Chisinau Moldova!



I didnt know your trip was so close when you told me about it.

I'm jelly.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 19, 2014)

May never go home!  No, max time a visitor can stay is 3 months. And im Staying those 3! Man so many beautiful women and theyre lovin the muscle.  Have some great pix to show you guys
These gorgeous women are way down to earth shouldve come here sooner! Man you gotta see these women ive meet..


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 19, 2014)

Hurry up and get back Uncle Iron!


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 19, 2014)

ROID said:


> What the fuck was I thinking ? That dumb little word , rest. I didn't need rest. Todays workout doesn't even take up but half a page in my little black book.
> 
> Guilt......
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuck I'm sleepy. Too bad I'm determined or I would just sleep. 

What is this week 7 ? Only about 4 or 5 more months and i might look decent naked. That's a lot of 330 mornings. Fuck it.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 20, 2014)

I showed up today. I will be the next AGELESS MALE.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 20, 2014)

ROID said:


> I showed up today. I will be the next AGELESS MALE.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Yessss!!! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 20, 2014)

August 20

Smith machine

-(10 * 90)
-(10 * 90)

Squats

-(10 * 185)
-(4 * 235)

Drop set

-(2 * 245)
-(3 * 235)
-(10 * 185)
-(10 * 135)

Alt leg extension

-(20 * 30)
-(15 * 50)
-( 6 * 70)

Drop set

-(14 * 110)
-(11 * 100)
-(9 * 70)

Hamstring curls 

-(6 * 140)
-(4 * 130)
-(8 * 110)
-(12 * 90)
-(15 * 70)

Shrugs , abs

Time = 40min

Life Note :  I'm getting addicted to the pain. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 20, 2014)

Rest day tomorrow , i guess. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 20, 2014)

ROID said:


> Rest day tomorrow , i guess.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


Don't do it!!    

There will be plenty of time for rest when your dead


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 20, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Don't do it!!
> 
> There will be plenty of time for rest when your dead



Yes! So true. Go ahead, ROID, take the day off. I just didn't think mediocrity was your thing. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuck. Im up anyway. I didn't pack my food last night. 

Ill still get there in time for a tricep workout.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 21, 2014)

I love it

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 21, 2014)

ROID said:


> I love it
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Please do tell! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2014)

ROID said:


> I love it
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 21, 2014)

August 21

Triceps

Nose breakers

-(5 * 85)
-(12 * 85)
-(5 * 105)

Dropset

-(3 * 115)
-(4 * 105)
-(10 * 85)

Extension superset rear db extension

-(20 * 70), (8 * 20)
-(20 * 90) , (8 * 25)
-(20 * 110) ,( 8 * 30)

Drop set

-(10 * 150)
-(10 * 130)
-(10 * 110)
-(10 * 90)
-(12 * 70)

Dips

-(25 * bw)
-(10 * bw)
-(15 * bw)

Time = ?? 30 ish

Life Note:  I've started to dream up scenarios in my head just to make myself angry for no reason. I'm hormonal.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2014)

Today's prediction:  PAIN

I will be the greatest.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2014)

My prediction came to pass.

I will be the next AGELESS MALE

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


>



Where have you been hiding ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2014)

That is a nice cawk dj. 

My cawk is ashamed of itself.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 22, 2014)

ROID said:


> Today's prediction:  PAIN
> 
> I will be the greatest.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Yes!! Pain is good. It is your friend. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 22, 2014)

ROID said:


> Where have you been hiding ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



He's been protecting our storage locker filled with h4h. SFW is looking swole and we are afraid he's going to raid our stash spot


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 22, 2014)

Definitely a sock in the undies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2014)

August 22

Back

Lawnmowers

-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 70)

Dropset

-(7 * 80)
-(7 * 70)

-(7 * 80)
-(5 * 70)

Superset tbar row

-(3 * 85), (8 * 90)
-(4 * 85) , (3 * 135)
-(4 * 85) fail , (2 * 145) fail

Lat pull down superset front db raise

-(5 * 110) , (6 * 30)
-(6 * 110) , (6 * 30)
-(6 * 110) , ( 6 * 30)

Time = 40min

Life Note: I feel bad for those guys that just started coming to the gym but you can see it in their eyes that they have already given up.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 23, 2014)

Well the gym scale has been fixed. Major upset today. I'm gonna find another scale to verify.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 23, 2014)

ROID said:


> Well the gym scale has been fixed. Major upset today. I'm gonna find another scale to verify.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Always good to get a 2nd opinion. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Always good to get a 2nd opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



And eat moar brisket!


----------



## ROID (Aug 23, 2014)

I gotta do something different. 

Im really putting forth 110% effort.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 23, 2014)

Have you sought counsel from any of the Muscled Elders? A lawyer who represents himself...

My selfish objective is for you to succeed. 

Team ROID

Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 23, 2014)

well i need more protein, bottom line.

Ive been trying to avoid protein powders but 250g protein ed is just not realistic without powder.

I consult a little. Any question I have is usually in some thread somewhere, I read quite a bit.

WORK HARDER , EAT MORE , UP THE DOSE

I believe this is what things are going to boil down to.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 23, 2014)

HA HA! The answer we all love, MORE! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> well i need more protein, bottom line.
> 
> Ive been trying to avoid protein powders but 250g protein ed is just not realistic without powder.
> 
> ...



That is plenty if protein. Could make do with less. 

My intake is 120-150 whole food, mostly red meat. That's a lot of red meat like 600-800g. 

Bottom line is, you need moar healthy fats.


----------



## ROID (Aug 24, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> That is plenty if protein. Could make do with less.
> 
> My intake is 120-150 whole food, mostly red meat. That's a lot of red meat like 600-800g.
> 
> Bottom line is, you need moar healthy fats.



I get around 110g ed.With powder I could add another 90. 

I will up the fish intake and add avacado. I have freezer full of talapia.

I will redouble efforts today.


----------



## ROID (Aug 24, 2014)

A day in the life....

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> A day in the life....
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Eye of the tiger ROID

You have digestive issues with whey?


----------



## Dannie (Aug 24, 2014)

Guess who won MaximPep competition for 200 dollars worth of products?


----------



## ROID (Aug 24, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Eye of the tiger ROID
> 
> You have digestive issues with whey?



No. I just wanted to try and get my protein from solid food. It's just my opinion but 30g from a steak is worth 100g from a powder.

Either way, I'm not replacing any meals with shakes so it can only help.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 24, 2014)

Dannie said:


> Guess who won MaximPep competition for 200 dollars worth of products?



I thought you were talking about cappy. I was about to say that shit was rigged but it was ME.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Dannie (Aug 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> No. I just wanted to try and get my protein from solid food. It's just my opinion but 30g from a steak is worth 100g from a powder.
> ...


I hear you, also I heart steak.


ROID said:


> I thought you were talking about cappy. I was about to say that shit was rigged but it was ME.


Indeed the contest was rigged!


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 24, 2014)

ROID said:


> No. I just wanted to try and get my protein from solid food. It's just my opinion but 30g from a steak is worth 100g from a powder.
> 
> Either way, I'm not replacing any meals with shakes so it can only help.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



It's not the same, ROID. Captn?


Sent from outer space


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> A day in the life....
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Who took the pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> I thought you were talking about cappy. I was about to say that shit was rigged but it was ME.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



That shit was rigged.


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Who took the pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My black girlfriend

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> That shit was rigged.



I've never had anything to do with them. 

Until now.........

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

I was tired but I fought the good fight this morning so that I might obtain the prize.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> It's not the same, ROID. Captn?
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



I'm not sure what the comparison protein for protein is, but I feel roids in the ball park. 

Red meat is more than just protein, it's a micronutrient powerhouse. Can't compare it to a supplement.

Congrats on the win ROID. Your road to victory is all but assured


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 25, 2014)

Cool, thanks for responding, Captn'.  For me, ON Pro Complex has a broader variety of protein sources than I would normally consume. My body absorbs them better, as well (Short gut). Prob TMI. 

Proud of your success ROID! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

August 23

Shoulders

Db press

-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 45)
-(8 * 55)

Db press superset arnold press

-(4 * 60) , (5 * 30)
-(4 * 60) , (4 * 30)
-(3 * 60) , (5 * 30)

bb press

-(20 * bar)
-(10 * 65)
-(4 * 135)

Upright rows , calves

Time = 35min

Life Note : Thank you unknown female for stretching directly in front of me while I'm doing calve rises on the smith machine. 

True story

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2014)

August 25

Chest

Flat bb bench

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(11 * 185)
-(6 * 205)
-(3 * 225)
-(2 * 235)
-(20 * 135)

Incline db press

-(6 * 80)
-(6 * 80)
-(3 * 85) fail

Flat db press superset 45lb plate pullover

-(10 * 60) , (10 * 45)
-(10 * 60) , (10 * 45)
-(10 * 60) , (12 * 45)

Decline bb press

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)

Dips 

(9 * Bw) fail
(10 * bw) fail

time = 50min

Life Note : .........

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SFW (Aug 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Life Note : Thank you unknown female for stretching directly in front of me while I'm doing calve rises on the smith machine.



She probably felt comfortable that you were likely homosexual, since straight men do not use the smith?


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2014)

Good point, hurtful but a good point.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

SFW said:


> She probably felt comfortable that you were likely homosexual, since straight men do not use the smith?



I have heard of the smith press machine used as a bending/fllexiablity aid for self fellatio.  thats not ghey at all.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 26, 2014)

I use the smith machine for terrorism....

Allahuakbar!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have heard of the smith press machine used as a bending/fllexiablity aid for self fellatio.  thats not ghey at all.



This is an ancient DRSE ritual known by only a few


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2014)

Riddle me this

Why is my right arm bigger than my left ? Im right handed but masterbate with my left.


Painful pumps today. I like it but i don't. Paradox..

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2014)

Out of spite i used the smith again.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 26, 2014)

ROID said:


> I get around 110g ed.With powder I could add another 90.
> 
> I will up the fish intake and add avacado. I have freezer full of talapia.
> 
> I will redouble efforts today.



Have you tried Swaia its way better than tilapia and just as cheap.


I actually went back to powders recently.  Cooking all that food every week was wearing on me plus, while being easier, its just cheaper to use powders.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 26, 2014)

Tilapia is shit eating fish. Might as well eat carp. Gross. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 26, 2014)

Not sure if you like to cook but this is a pretty standard white flaky fish recipe that I could eat every day and did for some time for the AMA thing.  I can make it in no time at all.

Ingredients 
Swaia fillets- or other white flaky fish
Butter 
salt
pepper 
garlic- crushed and minced 
lemon-halved 
parsley flakes

Pat the fish dry season with salt pepper parsley and a little garlic on one side of the fish.  Melt butter in non-stick pan.  Once hot place seasoned side down on hot pan.  while cooking season the other side of the fish with salt pepper parsley and garlic.  Turn when first side is golden.  After turning squeeze lemon over the top letting it finish cooking and your good.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> This is an ancient DRSE ritual known by only a few



 Want to thank you again for showing me this wonderful ritual. Its really turned my life around. Maybe we should show mcgriff so he has time on his hands for drugs.


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Not sure if you like to cook but this is a pretty standard white flaky fish recipe that I could eat every day and did for some time for the AMA thing.  I can make it in no time at all.
> 
> Ingredients
> Swaia fillets- or other white flaky fish
> ...




Ill try this out this weekend.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Have you tried Swaia its way better than tilapia and just as cheap.
> 
> 
> I actually went back to powders recently.  Cooking all that food every week was wearing on me plus, while being easier, its just cheaper to use powders.



I tried swaia a couple times.  I didn't buy it again for some reason.  I think the fish was too soft and just fell apart in the pan.  Can't quite remember though.  

Talapia can be a little off tasting but it holds together good.  Blackened seasoning is great for talapia.  And as far as them eating shit....I don't think a fish will choose to eat crap if it has another option.



> What do tilapia eat? One of the things that makes tilapia an easy fish to raise is they will eat just about anything. Tilapia are known by many as a fish who eats poo, which makes some people hesitant to eat tilapia. It is true, tilapia do eat poo if that is what they have to eat, but they will eat a large variety of things. The idea of tilapia being poo eaters was made popular by an episode of Dirty Jobs on the Discovery Channel where tilapia were used to clean up poo made by striped bass.
> Commercial tilapia farms will usually feed their fish pellets made from fishmeal, grain, soybeans or other food products. In the wild, tilapia will eat vegetation, algae, plankton, insects, larvae, decaying organic matter, fish wastes, small fish and just about anything edible that they can get in their mouth.
> Tilapia can be vegetarians and are quite happy eating algae. They also like duckweed and are sometimes used to control duckweed, which is fast growing and is a good source of protein for the fish. Tilapia and duckweed can be a good combination since the duckweed extracts fish wastes form the water and uses it as fertilizer. In return the duckweed provides food for the fish.


----------



## ROID (Aug 27, 2014)

August 26

Biceps

Bent bars

-(12 * 40)
-(15 * 40)

Dropset 
Wide grip

-(6 * 90)
-(5 * 70)
-(6 * 50)
-(8 * 40)

-(6 * 90)
-(6 * 70)
-(5 * 50)
-(8 * 40)

Close grip Superset

-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 50)
-(5 * 70)
-(3 * 90)

Alt. Incline curls

-(10 * 20)
-(10 * 25)
-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 35)

Ez bar preacher superset db hammer curls

-(15 * 45) , (10 * 20)
-(10 * 65) , (10 * 20)
-(10 * 75), (10 * 20)

Triceps

Alt cable push downs superset rear db extensions 

-(30 * 30), (15 * 20)
-(40 * 30) , (15 * 20)
-(40 * 30), (15 * 20)

Time = 40min

Life Note : I will learn to control my tendency to be anxious. I will stop wishing my life away. I will be present in the moment. I WILL...God willing.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 27, 2014)

Rest today

Legs tomorrow. I'm going to try for 20 reps at 185. I know i can do twenty reps but how many times will i have to take a short few seconds of rest. I'm going to set a short term goal of 225 for 20reps at a constant pace.

AKIRA has a good journal, got the idea from him.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 27, 2014)

ROID said:


> Rest today
> 
> Legs tomorrow. I'm going to try for 20 reps at 185. I know i can do twenty reps but how many times will i have to take a short few seconds of rest. I'm going to set a short term goal of 225 for 20reps at a constant pace.
> 
> ...



Want to hear all about your leg day. Smash that goal!!


----------



## ROID (Aug 28, 2014)

I should have done 20 * 205.

I have to work harder. I'm tired of seeing guys bigger than me. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 28, 2014)

There'll always be  bigger guys than us, you just reach your potential buddy.  Glad the new woman makes you happy, underneath it all we're all the same. Im sure she loves you in the gym too, or I don't think she'd share your rack. Keep pushing Roid, you da man!


----------



## ROID (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm no where near the limit. I'm just being impatient.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 28, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> There'll always be  bigger guys than us, you just reach your potential buddy.  Glad the new woman makes you happy, underneath it all we're all the same. Im sure she loves you in the gym too, or I don't think she'd share your rack. Keep pushing Roid, you da man!



Post up some vacation pics

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

All those big words in your thread title. I've been afraid to come in here cuz I don't even know what the hell it means. Sure as hell hope no one asks me. I ain't no homo either so don't me sending me any cawk pics gdi. In about 9 weeks I'm going to have to begin a transformation from hell so I'm gonna be following you for some advice. Thinking you should be bigger than Swiper by then. He's on some new eating plan called a Subway diet -- maybe you should try it for awhile.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 28, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> All those big words in your thread title. I've been afraid to come in here cuz I don't even know what the hell it means. Sure as hell hope no one asks me. I ain't no homo either so don't me sending me any cawk pics gdi. In about 9 weeks I'm going to have to begin a transformation from hell so I'm gonna be following you for some advice. Thinking you should be bigger than Swiper by then. He's on some new eating plan called a Subway diet -- maybe you should try it for awhile.



Well, there you go, ROID, you have folks in need of your guidance.  Pivotal moment in training.  



Sent from outer space


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

What does pivotal mean?


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 28, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> What does pivotal mean?



Important. Defining.  You're in great hands. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

:kissu


----------



## ROID (Aug 28, 2014)

August 28

Legs 

Squats

-(12 * Bar)
-(10 * 135)
-(20 * 185
-(5 * 235)
-(2 * 255)

Dead lift

-(10 * 135)
-(6 * 185)
-(5 * 235)

Alt leg extensions

-(20 * 50)
-(11 * 70) 

Leg extensions 

-(15 * 120)
-(9 * 80)

Hamstring curl

-(2 * 160)
-(7 * 130)
-(20 * 80)

Calves , obliques

Time = 60min

Life Note: I am exaxtly where I need to be. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2014)

Your strength is going up nicely, good job brother.


----------



## ROID (Aug 28, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> All those big words in your thread title. I've been afraid to come in here cuz I don't even know what the hell it means. Sure as hell hope no one asks me. I ain't no homo either so don't me sending me any cawk pics gdi. In about 9 weeks I'm going to have to begin a transformation from hell so I'm gonna be following you for some advice. Thinking you should be bigger than Swiper by then. He's on some new eating plan called a Subway diet -- maybe you should try it for awhile.




I sense sarcasm. Either way, after what you have been through I would be more than willing to encourage you in any way possible. Brighter minds than me wonder these forums. I was under the impression you were amongst them.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 28, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Your strength is going up nicely, good job brother.



Thank you bro.

Ive been trying to stay consistent in adding weight from week to week. I'm still gaining back previous muscle mass and strength. There has been a very noticeable jump in my strength and recovery this week, i could push a little more all around but I'm trying to be cautious. The gear is right on time. Today is day 26 since first pin.

By the end of next week I'm gonna try out the IGF1 lr3. 

I weighed in at 192 today. Disappointing but that's 10lbs in 8 weeks. The next 8 weeks I want another 20lbs. It will be mostly fat and some bloat but i want the mass for when i decide to get into some cardio. Its a lofty goal but fuck it, why not ? 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, true, I have been through some serious shit. But, we all have our demons to fight and trials to overcome. You can help encourage me bro just by reaching your goals. I may be coming from a different place or maybe I have a little deeper hole to climb out of but it isn't easy for anyone to accomplish their goals. I've been following your threads and all sarcasm aside, your openness and transparency are keeping me interested and your determination to reach your pinnacle is a definite motivator so please just keep up the good work and keep communicating with us. There is a lot to take home from this thread. Please keep it going -- I'm going to need it. Thanks bro.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 28, 2014)

ROID said:


> Out of spite i used the smith again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Mothership




thats the spirit!

I like calf raises and split squats on the smith...

but I only squat tiny weight as it turns out..so take it for what its worth


----------



## ROID (Aug 28, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Well, true, I have been through some serious shit. But, we all have our demons to fight and trials to overcome. You can help encourage me bro just by reaching your goals. I may be coming from a different place or maybe I have a little deeper hole to climb out of but it isn't easy for anyone to accomplish their goals. I've been following your threads and all sarcasm aside, your openness and transparency are keeping me interested and your determination to reach your pinnacle is a definite motivator so please just keep up the good work and keep communicating with us. There is a lot to take home from this thread. Please keep it going -- I'm going to need it. Thanks bro.



Together we will rise up and overcome because we are righteous men.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 28, 2014)

SheriV said:


> thats the spirit!
> 
> I like calf raises and split squats on the smith...
> 
> but I only squat tiny weight as it turns out..so take it for what its worth



The smith is a confidence booster.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> The smith is a confidence booster.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2014)

A photographer I am not! The rest I can't post, well I could) but I wont too risque just know that I am having mega fun. That Felicia pharmacy is the place to get goods out here; they're open 24 7 . Just in case anyone ventures out here. The women are worth the 7000 mi journey.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2014)

And don't know how to quote on this phuquin phone! I don't want to be bothered with learning.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2014)

And Felicia pharmacy is on every block


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2014)

Didn't mean to post pix twice but we are having lunch and I kept getting interrupted.


----------



## ROID (Aug 29, 2014)

Damn I'm jealous. 

Glad you are having a good time man. Keep us in the loop.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 29, 2014)

Need more pics of these fine ladies please.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> The smith is a confidence booster.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Thank you bro.
> 
> Ive been trying to stay consistent in adding weight from week to week. I'm still gaining back previous muscle mass and strength. There has been a very noticeable jump in my strength and recovery this week, i could push a little more all around but I'm trying to be cautious. The gear is right on time. Today is day 26 since first pin.
> 
> ...



If you're unhappy with 10lbs then you have unrealistic expectations ... Unless you've just blubbed 10lbs which I don't believe is the case. Steady, incremental and quality lbm gains is what you want ROID


----------



## ROID (Aug 29, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> If you're unhappy with 10lbs then you have unrealistic expectations ... Unless you've just blubbed 10lbs which I don't believe is the case. Steady, incremental and quality lbm gains is what you want ROID



Yeah brother, i do have unrealistic expectations. Sometimes unrealistic things happen. 

The 10 lbs is fairly solid. I can't give you a percentage. I've dropped one waist size and my shirts are getting tight on my upper body. I do want some fat and bloat though. It seems my joints feel better when I carry water.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 29, 2014)

Tried to arrange for bloodwork for today but they didn't have an available appointment. 

Not sure how to rate this mornings workout. Got a late start and my mind was too fucking busy hating on the bigger guy in there and vagina. 

My goals will be completely unrealistic if i can't focus everyday when I'm training.  The mental part plays an enormous roll for me. Instead of hating on another brother, instead of fucking whining about my weight, bitching just to fucking bitch i need to focus on what i think I'm lacking and post up solutions instead of complaints.

Now is the time. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have to put my (proverbial) blinders on in the gym and turn up my head phones.  Other wise I start to get angry at everyone.  My gym has a racking weights problem and it irritates me like nothing else.  Big ass guys will load up HS machines with 8 plates and also go grab dumbbells bring them by the machines finish and leave all that shit there... 70 lb DB's on the ground 20 yds from the db rack and all the plates still on the machine.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 29, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> A photographer I am not! The rest I can't post, well I could) but I wont too risque just know that I am having mega fun. That Felicia pharmacy is the place to get goods out here; they're open 24 7 . Just in case anyone ventures out here. The women are worth the 7000 mi journey.



Lucky bastard. :jelly


----------



## ROID (Aug 29, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I have to put my (proverbial) blinders on in the gym and turn up my head phones.  Other wise I start to get angry at everyone.  My gym has a racking weights problem and it irritates me like nothing else.  Big ass guys will load up HS machines with 8 plates and also go grab dumbbells bring them by the machines finish and leave all that shit there... 70 lb DB's on the ground 20 yds from the db rack and all the plates still on the machine.



Same shit at my gym. Lazy lazy people. As soon as the tren is thrown in the mix i will say something I'm sure. I can't think of one day I've walked in and seen weights racked. Bench presses . Leg press, curl bars all loaded. The dbs that manage to make it back to the rack are unorganized. This is the first gym I've been to that has had a major problem with this. Between exercises i usually rack weights.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Same shit at my gym. Lazy lazy people. As soon as the tren is thrown in the mix i will say something I'm sure. I can't think of one day I've walked in and seen weights racked. Bench presses . Leg press, curl bars all loaded. The dbs that manage to make it back to the rack are unorganized. This is the first gym I've been to that has had a major problem with this. Between exercises i usually rack weights.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



I do the same. It's disrespectful of others to leave them out. It becomes part of training routine. At the end of the day, though, I heave to decide - do I want to lose my serenity over this. Nah! Clean up and move on. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 29, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I have to put my (proverbial) blinders on in the gym and turn up my head phones.  Other wise I start to get angry at everyone.  My gym has a racking weights problem and it irritates me like nothing else.  Big ass guys will load up HS machines with 8 plates and also go grab dumbbells bring them by the machines finish and leave all that shit there... 70 lb DB's on the ground 20 yds from the db rack and all the plates still on the machine.



This fucking pisses me off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2014)

My gym is run by a world champ boxer. He'd be knocking Biggs the fuck out for leaving loaded bars or dumbells all over his joint


----------



## SheriV (Aug 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Yeah brother, i do have unrealistic expectations. Sometimes unrealistic things happen.
> 
> The 10 lbs is fairly solid. I can't give you a percentage. I've dropped one waist size and my shirts are getting tight on my upper body. I do want some fat and bloat though. It seems my joints feel better when I carry water.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



maybe an estrogen thing?
my joints hurt wildly bad with holding water on my own but not with gear


----------



## ROID (Aug 29, 2014)

Im sure its estrogen related.  

I'm not sure if holding water because of elevated estrogen keeps the pain at bay or if its just elevated estrogen alone. 

Elevated estrogen makes me lethargic and gives me pms symptoms. 

I'm almost always referring to tendonitis when i say joint pain. 

Deca would solve the problem. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Same shit at my gym. Lazy lazy people. As soon as the tren is thrown in the mix i will say something I'm sure. I can't think of one day I've walked in and seen weights racked. Bench presses . Leg press, curl bars all loaded. The dbs that manage to make it back to the rack are unorganized. This is the first gym I've been to that has had a major problem with this. Between exercises i usually rack weights.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



My gym is about 95% mexican.  One thing about mexicans.  They are good at cleaning up after themselves.   It's the big white dudes that are the problem.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 29, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Didn't mean to post pix twice but we are having lunch and I kept getting interrupted.





raysd21 said:


> Need more pics of these fine ladies please.




Hopefully there is correlation.  I hope your being interrupted by them


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Thank you bro.
> 
> Ive been trying to stay consistent in adding weight from week to week. I'm still gaining back previous muscle mass and strength. There has been a very noticeable jump in my strength and recovery this week, i could push a little more all around but I'm trying to be cautious. The gear is right on time. Today is day 26 since first pin.
> 
> ...



10 pounds is good man.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Im sure its estrogen related.
> 
> I'm not sure if holding water because of elevated estrogen keeps the pain at bay or if its just elevated estrogen alone.
> 
> ...





which is whats weird for me...I
 get estrogen bloat and it hurts...npp water retention which is minimal makes my tendons feel nice..go figure


----------



## ROID (Aug 30, 2014)

Todays plan is to not get back in my car and 15min later feel like I could have done more.

Back, traps, calves, abs

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 30, 2014)

ROID said:


> Todays plan is to not get back in my car and 15min later feel like I could have done more.
> 
> Back, traps, calves, abs
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Yes!!! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 30, 2014)

August 29

Shoulders

Db press

-(10 * 20)
-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 35)
-(10 * 45)
-(6 * 55)
-(6 * 60)
-(4 * 70)

Bb press

-(10 * Bar)
-(10 * 95)
-(6 * 115)
-(4 * 135)

Shoulders are gonna need some special attention.

Triceps

Nosebreakers

-(15 * 75)
-(10 * 85)

Dropset

-(2 * 105)
-(2 * 95)
-(4 * 85)
-(10 * 75)

Cable push down superset standing db tricep extensions 

-(30 * 50) , (10 * 20)
-(20 * 100) , (10 * 20)
-(12 * 150) , (10 * 20)

Time = ?

Life Note : .....

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 30, 2014)

August 30

Back

Lawnmowers

-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 40)

Dropset

-(5 * 85)
-( 6 * 75)

-(5 * 85)
-(6 * 75)
-(10 * 40)

-(5 * 85)
-(6 * 75)
-(10 * 40)

Lawnmower superset tbar row

-(3 * 90), (15 * 45)
-(3 * 90) , ( 10 * 90)
-( 3 * 90) , (4 * 135) fail

Lat pulldown superset front db raise

-(6 * 120) , (6 * 30)
-(6 * 120) , ( 6 * 30)
-(6 * 120), (6 * 30)

Seated low row

-(20 * 50)
-(20 * 70)
-(14 * 90)
-(5 * 120)
-(7 1/2 * 120)

Calve.  ,abs , shrugs , obliques

Time = ? 

Life Note : I want to switch from hoping, believing, and having faith to just knowing. I don't think it will happen, I KNOW it will.  Why not ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 30, 2014)

ROID said:


> August 29
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> ...



Life note: if you want to know what someone believes in look at their feet. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 30, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> 10 pounds is good man.



Yeah. It bothers me that i only weigh 192. Glass half empty attitude. Just come hold me dj, that's all i really want.

195 on the scale today. I weigh every gym session and take the average at the end of the week. My weight can fluctuate +- 5lbs on any day.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 30, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> 10 pounds is good man.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 30, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Life note: if you want to know what someone believes in look at their feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Elaborate please

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 30, 2014)

ROID said:


> Elaborate please
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Look at a persons actions. Anybody can claim anything. Talk is cheap. I applied it here bc you posted your actions on the board. You didn't talk about what you're gonna do today. You posted what you DID. 




Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't want to be one of those people that constantly say , " If I only knew then what I know now."

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 31, 2014)

I've just overdosed on caffeine.

Chest

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 31, 2014)

ROID said:


> I've just overdosed on caffeine.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



While lifting? 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Aug 31, 2014)

Right before i walked in. Just ate a spoon full. Instant coffee is the bees knees or whatever

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Aug 31, 2014)

August 31

Chest

Flat bb

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(8 * 205)
-(8 * 205)
-(4 * 225)
-(19 * 135)

Incline db

-(7 * 80)
-(5 * 80)
-(7 * 70)
-(7 * 70)

Flat db superset pullovers w/45lb plate

-(7 * 70) , (12 * 45)
-(7 * 70) , (12 * 45)
-(6 * 70) , ( 12 * 45)

Decline

3 Sets ( 12 * 40)

Dips

3 Sets ( 15 * bw)

Calves , abs

Time = ?

Life Note : It's never enough....

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2014)

ROID said:


> My black girlfriend
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


Pics of her booty and this thread will get more interesting.....


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 31, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Pics of her booty and this thread will get more interesting.....



Yes tight fitting pants are fine as long as they are light in color.  None of this booty pic with black knickers.  Gotta be light to emphasize it.


----------



## ROID (Aug 31, 2014)

She follows the thread. For some reason she just isn't cool with that. Fuck doesn't like trannies or cawks, gears are bad, blah blah blah.

I'm sure after she reads this sexting will be gone too. Just so I'm not tempted. 

But who knows ?????

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 1, 2014)

Legs

20 * 205..



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 1, 2014)

Sept. 1 

Legs

Squats
-(10 * 135)
-(15 * 205)
-(5 * 205)
-(4 * 255)
-(3 * 265)

Straight deads

-(10 * 135)
-(5 * 225)
-(5 * 225)
-(4 * 225)

Alt hamstring curl

-(20 * 30)
-(10 * 50)

Reg hsc

-( 3 * 160)
-(8 * 120)
-(20 * 80)

Leg extention was occupied. 

Seated leg press

-(20 * 250)
-(20 * 250)

Time = ?

Life Note: Sometimes I get dizzy watching the Universe revolve around me.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 2, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 2, 2014)

198lbs

You are creeping back up bro.  Hooray for Gears!  And food!


----------



## ROID (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not happy with todays session. My mind was there but I need rest. 6 Days straight is difficult but that's too damn bad cuz Im gonna do another 6 straight days starting thursday.

Good thing , i weighed in at 198. So its safe to say i shouldn't fluctuate below 195 and should be at 200 by next week.

I will be the greastest. It can't be any other way.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 2, 2014)

Sept 2

Arms

Nose breakers

-(10 * 75)
-(10 * 85)
-(8 * 95)
-(4 * 95)
-(9 * 85)
-(4 * 75)

Cable push downs vbar superset rear db tri extentions

-(30 * 50lbs) , -(10 * 25)
-(15 * 100) , (10 * 25)
-(15 * 120) , (10 * 25)

Biceps

Incline curls

-(10 * 25)
-(12 * 25)
-(14 * 25)

Cable curls

3 sets (10 * 100)

Time : 40 min

Life Note : Live long and prosper. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 2, 2014)

ROID said:


> I'm not happy with todays session. My mind was there but I need rest. 6 Days straight is difficult but that's too damn bad cuz Im gonna do another 6 straight days starting thursday.
> 
> Good thing , i weighed in at 198. So its safe to say i shouldn't fluctuate below 195 and should be at 200 by next week.
> 
> ...




I like your style... let the weight come. But fuck the scale. How's the mirror?


----------



## ROID (Sep 2, 2014)

I need to get someone to snap a.few pictures. I do know my shirts are getting tighter. To me my shoulders are coming out. My back and arms are thickening. My legs are definitely getting thicker. My chest is growing but it needs more attention.

I just gotta keep on keeping on.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 2, 2014)

ROID said:


> I need to get someone to snap a.few pictures. I do know my shirts are getting tighter. To me my shoulders are coming out. My back and arms are thickening. My legs are definitely getting thicker. My chest is growing but it needs more attention.
> 
> I just gotta keep on keeping on.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



onward and upward


----------



## ROID (Sep 2, 2014)

Your opinion is the only one i really care about.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 2, 2014)

ROID said:


> Your opinion is the only one i really care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



 really? 


Sent from outer space


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 2, 2014)

ROID said:


> Your opinion is the only one i really care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Mothership





Sent from The Mothership[/QUOTE]

Thanks Roid , I appreciate that buddy. lol

Just got home a few hrs ago, and boy am i exhausted. Glad to be home..

and here you go one more


----------



## ROID (Sep 2, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> really?
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



I was afraid if I gave you too much attention people would find out about us. 

Misdirection.........

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 2, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Sent from The Mothership



Thanks Roid , I appreciate that buddy. lol

Just got home a few hrs ago, and boy am i exhausted. Glad to be home..

and here you go one more






[/QUOTE]

Lucky bastard. 

Im not falling for that glad to be home garbage.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2014)

See you at the synagogue


----------



## ROID (Sep 3, 2014)

50 mcg maximpep igh1 lr3 pinned im


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 3, 2014)

I noticed a little lethargy for a few hours post injection. Just coincidence possibly.

Tomorrow I will pin 75mcg before I go to the gym and continue at 75mcg ed for the next 13 days. I believe 2 weeks should be plenty of time to evaluate maximpeps IGF1 lr3.
I'm going to consume a significant amount of carbs tonight and in the morning before my session. Hopefully I will acheive crippling pumps.

The only thing annoying is sifting through all the broscience out there.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SheriV (Sep 3, 2014)

check out dat b true for peptide info that isn't bro-sciencey


----------



## ROID (Sep 3, 2014)

Tru dat home girl.

We are gonna look so good naked. I feel sorry for the rest these chumps. Besides BB, she looks good. DJ and the.captn make me gay porn hard and a few others, but yeah....chumps.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 4, 2014)

Fuck bro, you gonna pick up a db or keep looking back at me ? Fuck , of course you get the 80s . Fuck it then ill get 90s and superset that with racking the 80s you can barely pick up. 

Fuck fuck fuck vagina niki manij

My cleavage is bigger than that skanks you're talking to. Lol, so do you have facebook ? You get up to the fucking gym at 5am and try and get facebook friends ??????  

Yeah man, follow along on my routine, act like its what you do every week. 

Fuck I'm soaked in sweat again and its only been 20mins. I can't even grip the damn bar. Fuck it. 

I see you looking at me, taking mental notes, wondering what's in my little black book.  You wanna know what's in my book ? Its a fucking weapon of mass destruction. Fuck water boarding , you want a terrorist to talk ? Just flip my little book open to any page. Stephen King hasn't written a novel filled with so much terror. 
HeavyIron, yeah he was the shit at one time. Probably nursing a hangover. Good that means I'm one day closer to being the greatest. I don't need free gears. free growth, diet planners, trainers, pubmed, imr , blah blah blah

I'm late again. Fuck it . Few reps for calves and abs. Few = 100 each. Not enough should have used more weight.

Not enough hot water in the shower. Fuck that. The cold water isn't cold enough. I'm on fire. The locker room turns in a sauna when i step in the shower.

Finally, almost out the door. Sorry God. My ego took over again. I thank God for another day with a tear rolling down my cheek. Estrogen is elevated.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 4, 2014)

^^^

A day in my mind...

I'm not normal.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> ^^^
> 
> A day in my mind...
> 
> ...



Nope 


Sent from outer space


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> Fuck bro,..... Estrogen is elevated.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



 I just didn't want to paste the whole thing.  

That was a good read bro.  

Vent much?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> ^^^
> 
> A day in my mind...
> 
> ...



There is some real genius behind this... can I copy your format without offending your sensibilities?


----------



## ROID (Sep 4, 2014)

Copy away but I'm not liable.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 4, 2014)

I was in a strange place today. 

I'm not sure but i might be liking the igf.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

IGF Rage.  

All the popular kids are doing it.


----------



## ROID (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> Fuck I'm soaked in sweat again and its only been 20mins. I can't even grip the damn bar. Fuck it.




This is the way I feel EVERY DAM DAY...  I sweat so much its super embarrassing.  That and the TNE smell fermenting off me because of it.

Story: I was having a hard time doing over head tries with dumbbells and by the time I got to the last set I couldn't get the stinking dumbbell above my head cause it kept slipping off my shoulder.  So I dried off, dried off the DB and by time I could get it back up I was soaked again... Finally had to ask some one for help.  Kid was looking at me like "I can't lift that dumbbell".  I had to explain to him I don't need you to lift it I just need you to guide it to my shoulder and I can do the rest.

I pretty much have a life or death experience every time I have to get a spot in that gym.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> Sent from The Mothership



Yup. Lil, tummy. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 4, 2014)

Taking in all those extra cals. No matter the amount of sit ups and that got awful treadmill, its diet. But I know you want to get bigger, eat train, eat train......gearz!


----------



## ROID (Sep 4, 2014)

Sept 4

Back

Lawnmower pulls db

3 sets (10 * 45)

Lawn mower pull dropsets superset with tbar row.....if that makes sense.

-(4 * 90) 
-(7 * 70)
-(15 * 45) tbar

-(5 * 90)
-(7 * 70)
-(15 * 45)

-(4 * 90)
-(6 * 70)
-(10 * 90)

Superset : lat pulldowns , seated low row, front db raises

-(15 * 80) , (15 * 60) , (10 * 20)
-(15 * 90), (15 * 70) , (10 * 20)
-(10 * 100) ,(10 * 90) , ( 12 * 20)

Calves, abs

Time = 50min

Life Note: I give a lot of myself away, maybe too much. I'm going to request a deposit hence forth.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 4, 2014)

IGF 1 lr3 report

75mcg pinned im pre workout. Felt a little strange on the way to the gym. Just had a feeling it wasn't going to be a good session
 I was mistaken. Great session. Plenty of energy. Not only that but post work out my energy level was very high until roughly 12pm.  No crash but a decrease in momentum. 

All in my mind ? Possibly. Rest day wednesday could have contributed, gear... a lot of factors.

I do notice about 4hrs after pin i get a strong craving for carbs.

Same deal in the am. 75Mcg pinned im. Yogurt, banana , kiwi, protein shake with whole milk.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 5, 2014)

Shame shame shame

The gears gods have frowned on me.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 5, 2014)

ROID said:


> Shame shame shame
> 
> The gears gods have frowned on me.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Porque se dice?


Sent from outer space


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 5, 2014)

ROID said:


> IGF 1 lr3 report
> 
> 75mcg pinned im pre workout. Felt a little strange on the way to the gym. Just had a feeling it wasn't going to be a good session
> I was mistaken. Great session. Plenty of energy. Not only that but post work out my energy level was very high until roughly 12pm.  No crash but a decrease in momentum.
> ...


Igf1 does that. Basically it's like an insulin spike so that's why you are craving carbs. Make sure to get some in and have some on hand intraworkout, you don't want to go hypoglycemic.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

Carbs during the workout on gear + Igf = A very nice pump.

Grind up some quick oats in a coffee grinder or something.  

Oat powder.


----------



## ROID (Sep 5, 2014)

Sept 5

Shoulders

Db press superset arnold press

-(10 * 35) , (5 * 20)
-(10 * 35) , (5 * 20)
-(10 * 35), (5 * 20)
-(8 * 45) , (5 * 20)
-(8 * 45), (5 * 20)
-(6 * 55), (5 * 20)
-(6 * 55) ,(5 * 20)

Bb press

-(5 * 90)
-(8 * 90)
-(6 * 90)
-(8 * 90)

Time = 30min

Life Note : ...

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 5, 2014)

Life note, please. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Sep 5, 2014)

Not much to say. From now on my shoulder session will be after my rest day. 
My sleep is going to have to be more disciplined. I need at least 7 hours.

Could IGF cause axid reflux ? It's either the IGF or the whey. Those are the only changes I've made.

IGF report.....

Todays session wasn't even in the ballpark compared to yesterday. Legs tomorrow, we shall see.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 5, 2014)

ROID said:


> Not much to say. From now on my shoulder session will be after my rest day.
> My sleep is going to have to be more disciplined. I need at least 7 hours.
> 
> Could IGF cause axid reflux ? It's either the IGF or the whey. Those are the only changes I've made.
> ...



Hmmmm. Much analysis. Are you happy?


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Carbs during the workout on gear + Igf = A very nice pump.
> 
> Grind up some quick oats in a coffee grinder or something.
> 
> Oat powder.



I eat a significant amount about 25min before the gym.

I'm gonna bring a gatorade with me tomorrow for legs. 



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 5, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Hmmmm. Much analysis. Are you happy?
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



I think I'm just afraid of the weights. Maybe a better word is chicken 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 6, 2014)

I've never heard of IGF causing acid reflux.


----------



## ROID (Sep 6, 2014)

Gotta be the whey then. My stomach is very bloated. 

I hope I'm not pregnant.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2014)

I hear you can kill a yak at 200yds..... With mind bullets!


----------



## ROID (Sep 6, 2014)

I've only been successful at 160yds.

I'm perplexed. Why are you using standard instead of metric ? Aussies use standard or are you just trying to be American?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 6, 2014)

Got semi side tracked but still a good showing.

Painful pumps...igf ???? 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 6, 2014)

Sept 6

Legs

Squats
-(10 * 135)
-(5 * 185)
-(14 * 225)
-(6 * 225)
-(2 * 275)

Straight leg deads

4 Sets ( 10 * 135)

Leg extension dropset

-(15 * 130)
-(14 * 110)
-(15 * 90)
-(15 * 70)
-(20 * 50)

Incline db curl superset db hammer curl

-(10 * 25), (10 * 20)
-(10 * 30) , (10 * 20)
-(10 * 30), (10 * 20)
-(10 * 30) , (10 * 20)

Time =35 Min.

Life Note : Sometimes the things you want least in life are the things you experience the most and the things you want the most are the things you experience the least. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 6, 2014)

Things got cut a little short. Someone caught me before I began my workout and needed an ear. At least it was before I started but it cut into my time. Still I'm pleased with today. Great energy. Very little rest. Insane pumps. IGF ? 

No more gatorade during my sessions. Too much sugar.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2014)

Should I do BBs back/cardio today ? 

I need increase my endurance and well, its good for your heart.

Or. I could go out back and flip the tractor tire.

I'm just hope I'm making the right decision for bulking, 6 sessions a week, now thinking of including cardio...

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2014)

After consultation with my experts I have decided to rest and eat. 

Opinions ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 7, 2014)

ROID said:


> After consultation with my experts I have decided to rest and eat.
> 
> Opinions ?
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



You know mine. Do what you've always done, get what you already have. 

Train insane or remain the same. 

Entropy=mediocrity




Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> You know mine. Do what you've always done, get what you already have.
> 
> Train insane or remain the same.
> 
> ...



Wow....way to make me feel bad about my whole life.

I think you are a spy sent by HeavyIron. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking out for a Brownie-in motion 

Did I get that right?


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Sep 8, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Looking out for a Brownie-in motion
> 
> Did I get that right?
> 
> ...



Splain plz.

Good day today. Less volume, heavier weight. Couldn't crank out but 6 dips at the end. Spent.

IGF will be pinned pm.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 8, 2014)

Keep killing it bro. My surgery is tomorrow so I'll be following more closely over the next several weeks while I recover. Guess my transformation for now will be done vicariously through you.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 8, 2014)

Regarding igf... i have tried lr3 and des on numerous times.  I have not really gotten the painful pumps from lr3. The des has been painful at times.  

There is such a wide price spread on lr3 it makes me think that some thing off. Where did you obtain yours, cause heavy pumps is a tell of legit igf


----------



## ROID (Sep 8, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Keep killing it bro. My surgery is tomorrow so I'll be following more closely over the next several weeks while I recover. Guess my transformation for now will be done vicariously through you.



Time goes by quickly. You'll be in the gym before you know it. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 8, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Regarding igf... i have tried lr3 and des on numerous times.  I have not really gotten the painful pumps from lr3. The des has been painful at times.
> 
> There is such a wide price spread on lr3 it makes me think that some thing off. Where did you obtain yours, cause heavy pumps is a tell of legit igf



Maximpep.

I think i like the igf.  Its got to the point where I don't think its just a placebo or in my mind. I even get pumps in my forearms from texting and lhjo. 

Possibly another HUGE announcement coming soon.I hope anyway.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 8, 2014)

ROID said:


> Maximpep.
> 
> I think i like the igf.  Its got to the point where I don't think its just a placebo or in my mind. I even get pumps in my forearms from texting and lhjo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ROID (Sep 8, 2014)

Sept 8

Chest

Flat bb

3 Sets (10 * 135)

-(5 * 225)
-(2 * 245)
-(4 * 225)
-(25 * 135)

Incline db superset cable flies

-(5 * 85) , (10 * 30)
-(3 * 85), ( 10 * 30)
-(8 * 70), (8 * 40)
-(7 * 70), (8 * 40)

Flat db superset champaigns

-(7 * 70) , (8 * 25)
-(8 * 70) , (8 * 25)
-(7 * 70), ( 12 * 25)

Decline bb

-(12 * 135)
-(10 * 135)

6 Dips.  I was finished.

Time =50min.

Life Note: ....

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 9, 2014)

Sept 9

Superset
-Decline nose breakers
-cable pushdowns
-Overhead db tricep extensions 

-(10 * 75) , (20 * 50) , ( 8 * 20)
-(10 * 75), (20 * 60) , (8 * 20)
-(10 * 85), (10 * 70) ,( 8 * 20)
-(10 * 85) , (10 * 80),( 8 * 20)
-(10 * 95), (10 * 90), (8 * 20)

Biceps 

Bent bar curls dropset

-(10 * 70)
-(10 * 60)
-(10 * 40)

-(10 * 70)
-(10 * 60)
-(10 * 40)

-(5 * 70)
-(5 * 60)
-(5 * 40)

Rear db tri extensions 

3 sets (10 * 15)

calves , abs , obliques

Time = 60 min

Life Note : You have to have compassion for those less fortunate.....even if the stupid mother fuckers don't deserve it.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 9, 2014)

I always hesitate to promote products other than asia pharma but I'm pretty sure maximpep has quality IGF. The pump in my biceps was just too much this morning. Its worth ed pins and the lethargy. I believe if I were going to use it again it would be when I am coming off cycle.  Hell I would use it throughout but its too expensive. 

Other than being moody as fuck I'm pretty happy. I need to stay away from the scale for a while. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2014)

Roid, Roid , Roid !


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2014)

Never used those peps myself, but if Roid says there good, they must be.


----------



## ROID (Sep 10, 2014)

I've never used them either. If they are legit, I would say they are worth the trouble.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

Congrats on this thread passing 500 posts. Another huge announcement coming: are you getting engaged Roid?


----------



## ROID (Sep 10, 2014)

The announcement has been canceled. I'm still debating whether to disclose details or not.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2014)

I demand ROID knigglets!


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

ROID said:


> The announcement has been canceled. I'm still debating whether to disclose details or not.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Either get engaged or become DRSE which from what I hear is the next best thing.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 10, 2014)

ROID said:


> The announcement has been canceled. I'm still debating whether to disclose details or not.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



I would like at least an abridged version.  I think you owe us that


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 10, 2014)

Engagement or birth announcement?


Sent from outer space


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 10, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Engagement or birth announcement?
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



This one is certainly helping me keep interest in this log.........


----------



## ROID (Sep 10, 2014)

Sept 10

Shoulders

Db press

-(10 * 25)
-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 35)
-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 45)
-(7 * 60)
-(2 * 70)

Bb press 

-(5 * 95)
-(5 * 115)
-(2 * 135)
-(5 * 115)
-(10 * 95)

Arnold press 

-(10 * 20)
-(10 * 25)
-(10 * 30)

calves , abs

Time = 45min

Life Note : UP THE DOSE...

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 10, 2014)

I will have to wait one more day to announce what my big announcement was supposed to be.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ROID (Sep 11, 2014)

My legs just didn't show up for the job today. Maybe lhjo is not a good idea upon wakeup ? Maybe I needed a rest day ? Maybe I'm just a little bitch that talks shit. 

Or maybe saturday my legs will get another session. 225 * 20. I will rise to the challenge and overcome. It can be no other way.

As far as my announcement that isn't to be anymore. I was in negotiations with s sponsor for gears. This so called representitive had the nerve to tell me ,Roid, that I was one of his top picks BUT he had others to look at. Others.........???????

There can only be one. There are no others. I am The Choosen ONE. I will be the greatest. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 11, 2014)

Sept 11

Legs

Squats

-(10 * 135)
-(5 * 185)
-(8 * 225)
-(15 * 135)

Leg extension drop set

-(15 * 140)
-(12 * 130)
-(8 * 120)
-(8 * 110)
-(8 * 90)
-(10 * 70)
-(9 * 70)

Hamstring curl

(0 * 170) Fail
-(1 * 150)
-(12 * 110)
-(12 * 90)

Alt hamstring curls

-(12 * 30)
-(10 * 50)

Time = 35min

Life Note : Tomorrow never arrives. Today is the day to achieve greatness. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 11, 2014)

I've neglected keeping track of my food intake too long. When I don't understand something 100% is makes it easier for me to neglect. Mentally i keep a tally on protein intake but fats and carbs ....couldnt really even give you a decent ballpark effort. Just like i carry around my little black notebook to train , I will carry around another one and keep track of everything I eat. I've got to get a better understanding of carb cycling. Hell I've got  to get a better understanding of everything diet related. I've got to get my diet exactly on point. This is the only way I'm going to.be able to reach my lofty goal.  

I will do this. I can do this. The easy gains are over. Its time to raise the bar.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 11, 2014)

ROID said:


> I've neglected keeping track of my food intake too long. When I don't understand something 100% is makes it easier for me to neglect. Mentally i keep a tally on protein intake but fats and carbs ....couldnt really even give you a decent ballpark effort. Just like i carry around my little black notebook to train , I will carry around another one and keep track of everything I eat. I've got to get a better understanding of carb cycling. Hell I've got  to get a better understanding of everything diet related. I've got to get my diet exactly on point. This is the only way I'm going to.be able to reach my lofty goal.
> 
> I will do this. I can do this. The
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



easy gains are over. Its time to raise the bar.

That's the spirit, Dior! Your success is our success, we're all pulling for you (no pun intended)...


----------



## ROID (Sep 11, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> easy gains are over. Its time to raise the bar.
> 
> That's the spirit, Dior! Your success is our success, we're all pulling for you (no pun intended)...




We will be successful together

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 11, 2014)

ROID said:


> We will be successful together
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



I got your back, Roid. answered your rep bro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2014)

Carb cycling can be easy:
Day 1: no carbs
Day 2: 1cup of rice
Day 3: 3 cups of rice
Rinse and repeat


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 12, 2014)

This is a good read and a quick set up also for carb cycling-- http://www.cutandjacked.com/Carb-Cycling-Made-Easy


----------



## ROID (Sep 12, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Carb cycling can be easy:
> Day 1: no carbs
> Day 2: 1cup of rice
> Day 3: 3 cups of rice
> Rinse and repeat





skinnyguy180 said:


> This is a good read and a quick set up also for carb cycling-- http://www.cutandjacked.com/Carb-Cycling-Made-Easy




Capt please answer my question earlier about your use of the standard unit system over metric.

For my goals what do you think would be the best meal plan ? I want to be 210@ 9 to 10% bf. I'm at a steady 198 but my bf is high.

SG, that's for link. You have been written in Roids Book of Life.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 13, 2014)

Sept 12

Back

Lawnmower

3 sets ( 10 * 50)

Lawnmower dropset/ superset tbar row

-(4 * 95) , (10 * 50) , (15 * 45)
-(4 * 95), (8 * 50) , (12 * 70)
-(3 * 95) , (7 * 50), (9 * 95)

Lat pulldown , seated row , front db raise

-(16 * 85) , (10 * 70) , (5 * 30)
-(10 * 95) , (10 * 80), (5 * 30)
-(10 * 105) ,(10 * 90) ,(5 * 30)

Time= ?

Life Note: ****

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 13, 2014)

Sept 13

Squats

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(11 * 225)
-(7 * 225)
-(2 * 285)
-(20 * 135)

Alt ham. Curl

-(20 * 30)
-(20 * 30)

Alt leg extensions 

-(20 * 30)
-(15 * 50)

Preacher curls

-(10 * 75)
-(5 * 85)
-(5 * 95)
-(5 * 105)

Dropset 

-(2 * 115)
-(3 * 105)
-(3 * 95)
-(3 * 85)
-(7 * 75)

Time = ??

Life Note :***********   **** ******

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 13, 2014)

Two days of mediocre sessions. I'm tired. Massive amounts of food will be consumed over the next 36hrs.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 13, 2014)

You are what eat...Massive! 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Sep 13, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> You are what eat...Massive!
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



I want to be a double whopper 

I guess its a good thing I'm tired. It means the muscles are broken down and i will come back stronger next week. 

My food bill is getting more expensive. There will be no more waste. 

I will rise up and over come. I am the chosen one. Amen

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 13, 2014)

Yesterday was my last IGF pin. Things I noticed:

Mild lethargy/sleepiness.

Strong craving for food post injection. Between 2 to 4 hrs. 

I have gyno under both nipples. For some reason after injection my nips became slightly sensitive/itchy.  This happened everytime. 

Pumps....some painful pumps. Bicpes, forearms especially. Now that I've finished my run I will see if I still get these pumps. If not then I can say it was from the.IGF for sure


My weight stayed at 198.  Maybe bf% changed. No way to verify.

My strength increased but no way to say how much, if any, was due to IGF. 

I think 100mcg ed would yield optimal results along with a 30 day run. In future runs this is what I will do.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 14, 2014)

Life Note : All is well...

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 14, 2014)

ROID said:


> Life Note : All is well...
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



 


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure what the deal is. 

Strength has went up weekly for 12 consecutive weeks but this past week my endurance is shot. 

Maybe 6 sessions straight is not a good idea. 

Maybe HeavyIron bought a voodoo doll and poked it with dirty used syringes ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> Not sure what the deal is.
> 
> Strength has went up weekly for 12 consecutive weeks but this past week my endurance is shot.
> 
> ...



Isn't your credo up the gear?


Sent from outer space


----------



## ROID (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm not sure that would remedy the problem. Might make it worse.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## BadGas (Sep 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> No more gatorade during my sessions. Too much sugar.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Just water it down. 1/2 gatorade and 1/2 water & ice cubes. I do this outside the gym too. It cuts down on sugar intake for sure.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 15, 2014)

Check your bp.

My strength actually went up when I stopped lifting and did cardio only for a week.   With minor mainenance lifting.


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Check your bp.
> 
> My strength actually went up when I stopped lifting and did cardio only for a week.   With minor mainenance lifting.



Agreed.  Sometimes you may feel recovered, but not totally. Recomp for a week and you will come back stronger.


----------



## ROID (Sep 15, 2014)

Sept 15

Chest

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(6 * 225)
-(6 * 225)
-(20 * 135)
-(5 * 135)

Goal - - 5 sets (10 * 225) flat bb bench

Incline db superset incline db fly

-(8 * 70), (10 * 15)
-(10 * 70) , (10 * 20)
-(10 * 70) , (10 * 25)

Decline bb superset dips

-(10 * 135) , (15 * bw)
-(10 * 135) , (15 * bw)
-(12 * 135) , (15 * bw)

Time = 50min

Life Note: I think I'm going to attend a church service saturday night.





Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 15, 2014)

Tomorrow is a new day. I'm getting stronger every week so even if i can't see it I'm going in a positive direction.

From now on even if I have to drop the weight down to practically nothing I'm going to finish my planned workout.

I'm going to get up 10min. earlier and i backed my car into the drive to save time. I need to pay more attention to my calves and abs and I need to STRETCH. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 15, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Check your bp.
> 
> My strength actually went up when I stopped lifting and did cardio only for a week.   With minor mainenance lifting.



I'm pretty sure elevated bp is the culprit due to high E.  I'm working toward a remedy for the situation.

I've been saying I'm going to add in cardio for a couple weeks. Its time to work it into my schedule somehow.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm pleased today. 

I tried to take a few pictures of my wheels but...blah. they are small anyway.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 16, 2014)

Sept 16

Biceps

Inclined curl superset hammer curl

-(10 * 20) , (10 * 20)
-(10 * 25), (10 * 20)
-(10 * 30), (10 * 20)
-(8 * 40), (10 * 20)
-(7 * 45), (10 * 20)

Db curl dropset

-(5 *50)
-(4 * 45)
-(10 * 20)

-(4 * 50)
-(5 * 45)
-(10 * 20)

Bent bar wide grip drop set

-(5 * 90)
-(5 * 70)
-(10 * 30)

Close grip

-(8 * 90)
-(4 * 70)
-(10 * 30)

 cable curls crucifix

-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 50)

- Calves , abs , obliques

Time =50 min.

Life Note : Lesson learned.......AGAIN.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 16, 2014)

My head was in the game today. Mentally back on track to greatness. Well I'm already great so I'm going where no man has gone before, to the land of greatERness. 

I keep saying I'm gonna try and get some better pics but who knows when that day will be. I'm happy with myself. It may not seem like but more often than not I'm dead tired by the end of my session. I've had several off days but overall I am making progress. 

Maybe I'm some type of encouragement for someone out in internet land.

We will all go to GreatERness land together.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 17, 2014)

Sept 17

Shoulders

Bb press

-(15 * Bar)
-(12 * 65)
-(10 * 85)
-(10 * 105)
-(5 * 125)
-(4 * 135)

Db press

-(10 * 35)
-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 45)
-(6 * 60)
-(7 * 60)

Time = 30min

Life Note : I have come to terms with the fact I WILL reach my goal. 

True Story

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 17, 2014)

Roid, you're past greatErness...you're  majusculeeriffic!


----------



## ROID (Sep 17, 2014)

201.5 today on the scale.

My gym has zero machines for shoulders. I'm going to have to get creative. As a matter of fact all the machines suck. No seated calve raises, no laying leg curl, horrible ab machine..  Maybe this is a good thing. 

Shoulders will get a double dose this week. 

Besides today, opinions on my volume ? Should i push to get in more sets ? Is more better ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 17, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Roid, you're past greatErness...you're  majusculeeriffic!



All I can say is that I agree with you 100% kind sir.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 17, 2014)

Im impressed with your time in the gym.  I cant keep it under an hour.  Good job


----------



## ROID (Sep 17, 2014)

I go before work. Weekends can go upwards 90mins on occasion. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 19, 2014)

I was lost without the board. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 19, 2014)

ROID said:


> I was lost without the board.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



No you weren't, silly. We were lost wo you


Sent from outer space


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah realized how lame I am when when I hit refresh on tapatalk for the 2000th time yesterday.


----------



## ROID (Sep 19, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> No you weren't, silly. We were lost wo you
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space




The student has surpassed the teacher. My work is done here.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 19, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Yeah realized how lame I am when when I hit refresh on tapatalk for the 2000th time yesterday.




I was looking on other boards to see if anyone knew what was up.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 19, 2014)

Sept 18

Lawnmower DB

2 Sets (10 * 40)

Dropset superset tbar row

-(6 * 95)
-(8 * 70)
-(8 * 65)

-(15 * 45) tbar


-(6 * 95)
-(8 * 70)
-(8 * 65)

-(10 * 90) tbar

Superset -lat pulldown - seated low row - front db raise

-(10 * 100) , (10 * 100) , (8 * 25)
-(8 * 110), (8 * 110) , (8 * 25)
-(8 * 120) , (8 * 120) ,(8 * 25)

Dips

3 Sets (20 * bw)

Time = 45min

Life Note : I notice people taking notice of me.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 19, 2014)

Sept 19

Triceps

Alternate cable push down superset rear db extension

-(20 * 20) , (10 * 20)
-(20 * 30) , (10 * 20)
-(20 * 40) ,( 8 * 25)

Superset - alt cable push down- rear db ex- over head bent bar tri extension

-(20 * 50), (10 * 25), (12 * 40)
-(20 * 60), (8 * 30), (12 * 40)
-(10 * 70),(8 * 30), (12 * 50)

Vbar cable pushdown superset bent bar overhead extension

-(20 * 100) , (8 * 60)

Vbar pushdown dropset

-(15 * 150)
-(12 * 130)
-(12 * 110)
-(20 * 90)

Calves between each set
Abs , obliques

Time = 50min

Life Note : I have a lunch "date" tomorrow. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 19, 2014)

Every night I tell myself I need to work harder and eat more. I wanna see noticable changes every week but now that things aren't coming easy I've gotten complacent.

210 @ 10%

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 19, 2014)

ROID said:


> 201.5 today on the scale.
> 
> My gym has zero machines for shoulders. I'm going to have to get creative. As a matter of fact all the machines suck. No seated calve raises, no laying leg curl, horrible ab machine..  Maybe this is a good thing.
> 
> ...



I love complimentary superset when i feel like i need a change. Fight cardio vascular fatigue not muscle fatigue. Plus pumped out workouts and full t shirts!..
 Roid your a god damn leader. You look much bigger. I'm happy with your success. Don't over when your brain. Just keep plugging. Your going it right


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe a week of cardio at the halfway point will give your muscles a needed break.  Your strength will more than likely go up in that week.  Your metabolism will skyrocket and you will be more hungry too.  I think with EQ and such a long cycle it could benefit you.  I know it's gonna be hard to put the iron down.  I actually go at peak times now and just hit the treadmill.  I've been seeing a lot more friendly female faces too.


----------



## ROID (Sep 20, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I love complimentary superset when i feel like i need a change. Fight cardio vascular fatigue not muscle fatigue. Plus pumped out workouts and full t shirts!..
> Roid your a god damn leader. You look much bigger. I'm happy with your success. Don't over when your brain. Just keep plugging. Your going it right





raysd21 said:


> Maybe a week of cardio at the halfway point will give your muscles a needed break.  Your strength will more than likely go up in that week.  Your metabolism will skyrocket and you will be more hungry too.  I think with EQ and such a long cycle it could benefit you.  I know it's gonna be hard to put the iron down.  I actually go at peak times now and just hit the treadmill.  I've been seeing a lot more friendly female faces too.



I agree. Just keep on keeping on. I'm getting stronger and pushing more weight every week. More weight, bigger muscles = changes.  

I've got to do some fucking cardio anyway. I've been saying it for a couple of weeks. I'm the type of person that has to keep telling myself , I'm going to, I'm going to, .....ill eventually get fed up with listening to myself and just do it. I agree, i believe it will be good for my gains and my heart needs the workout.

Down the narrow road we travel my friends. Ignore the corpses along the way, the poor souls were not meant for greatness, we are the chosen ones.  So be it....

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 20, 2014)

Going to get in a late afternoon leg session today.  

I thought i was over the eq hunger pangs but they have come back with a vengeance. It looks like a midnight shake will be thrown in the mix from hence forth. 



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 21, 2014)

Sept 20

Squats

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(15 * 225)
-(5 * 225)
-(1 * 295)
-(1 * 295)
-(15 * 135)

Straight leg dead lift

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 155)
-(10 * 175)

Alternate leg extensions

-(20 * 50)
-(20 * 60)
-(11 * 70)
-(7 * 90)

Alternate hamstring curl

-(20 * 30)
-(20 * 50)
-(10 * 70)

Machine shoulder press

-(20 * 30)
-(20 * 50)
-(20 * 70)

Time = ?

Life Note : ..

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 21, 2014)

ROID said:


> Sept 20
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...



 I sees ya.


----------



## ROID (Sep 22, 2014)

Sept 22

Flat bb bench

- 3 sets (10 * 135)
-(7 * 225)
-(3 * 245)
-(2 * 265)
-(26 * 135)

Incline db bench superset incline db flies

-(5 * 90), (10 * 25)
-(3 * 90) , (10 * 25)
-(5 * 90), ( 10 * 25)

Flat db superset flat db fly

-(10 * 50) , (10 * 25)
-(10 * 50), (10 * 25)
-(10 * 50) , (10 * 25)

Decline db superset 45lb plate pullover

-(10 * 50) , (12 * 25)
-(10 * 50) , ( 12* 25)
-(10 * 50) , (12 * 25)

Seated calve extensions 

-(105 * 110)

Time = 55min

Life Note: " You gotta get out yo head boy" ~ wise black man

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 22, 2014)

203.5 on the scale this a.m.   

100% effort today. I need to put this kind of effort toward my leg sessions. 



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 23, 2014)

Up the creatine dose!!


----------



## ROID (Sep 23, 2014)

I hear they are working on injectable creatine at the Space Station. 

Team Green

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 23, 2014)

Sept 23

Biceps

Incline db curls superset hammer curls

-(10 * 20) , (10 * 20)
-(10 * 30) , (10 * 20)
-(8 * 35) , (7 * 30)
-(5 * 40) , (8 * 30)
-(3 * 45) , (8 * 30)

Preacher curls ezbar

-(5 * 75)
-(5 * 85)
-(5 * 95)
-(5 * 105)
-(5 * 115)


Standing ezbar curls

Dropset

-(5 * 115)
-(4 * 105)
-(5 * 95)
-(4 * 85)
-(5 * 75)

* Cheated on a few of those reps

Cable crucifix curls

-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 40)

Calves , obliques

Time = 50min

Life Note : I'm uninspired ...

I need to make it burn a little more.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 23, 2014)

ROID said:


> Sept 23
> 
> Biceps
> 
> ...



You will be/are a role model. Step it up!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 23, 2014)

ROID said:


> 203.5 on the scale this a.m.
> 
> 100% effort today. I need to put this kind of effort toward my leg sessions.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



i do way more volume sets with legs. I'm always kinda worried about hurting something with heavy leg stuff that will compromise my work.  i still go pretty heavy but i find the pain from rep 15 or 16 more mentally stimulating then rep 8 with a much heavier weight


----------



## ROID (Sep 25, 2014)

Sept 24

Machine shoulder press

-(20 * 30)
-(20 * 50)
-(20 * 70)

Db press

-(10 * 45)
-(6 * 60)
-(8 * 60)
-(5 * 60)
-(4 * 60)

Upright bb rows superset upright db rows

-(15 * 45) , (10 * 15)
-(12 * 65) , (10 * 15)
-(10 * 85) , (10 * 15)
-(6 * 95) , (10 * 15)
-(6 * 95), (10 * 15)

-abs

Time = 45min

Life Note: This is what I'm thinking....Roid's ROIDS, llc

"Never lift anything heavy again"

Get it ? 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 25, 2014)

Rest today. Being greater than great will wear a man down.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Rest today. Being greater than great will wear a man down.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Relax young man take a chill pill.


----------



## ROID (Sep 25, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> You will be/are a role model. Step it up!





dieseljimmy said:


> i do way more volume sets with legs. I'm always kinda worried about hurting something with heavy leg stuff that will compromise my work.  i still go pretty heavy but i find the pain from rep 15 or 16 more mentally stimulating then rep 8 with a much heavier weight



Up..up the dose , up the reps , up the volume, pump up the jam.

Hearts

The strength in my legs isn't coming along like i would like. I'm getting stronger but it is slow progress. My lower back seems weak. 
I will try dropping the weight back down and try for several sets between 10-20 reps. You're pretty big DJ, it would make sense to listen to you. Please insert more details in your journal sir. Thank you.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Up..up the dose , up the reps , up the volume, pump up the jam.
> 
> Hearts
> 
> ...



My leg tweak that has seemed to work wonders on my lower quads is to do silly volume hack squats. 25-50 rep sets are common. I get comfy in the machine. When i feel like im going to fail i give myself a second to get some oxygen, alter my stance and get ten more. I don't do many sets with that volume. But that's what I feel when I get out of my car the next day


----------



## ROID (Sep 26, 2014)

I think there is a homosexual at my gym.

This makes me happy

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 26, 2014)

ROID said:


> I think there is a homosexual at my gym.
> 
> This makes me happy
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Okaaay...why does this make you happy?


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> My leg tweak that has seemed to work wonders on my lower quads is to do silly volume hack squats. 25-50 rep sets are common. I get comfy in the machine. When i feel like im going to fail i give myself a second to get some oxygen, alter my stance and get ten more. I don't do many sets with that volume. But that's what I feel when I get out of my car the next day



Love this!!! Handicap rails rock!


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 26, 2014)

ROID said:


> I think there is a homosexual at my gym.
> 
> This makes me happy
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Gdi Roid! Are we losing you?


----------



## ROID (Sep 26, 2014)

Sept 26

Lawnmower pulls

-(10 * 45)
-(10 * 45)

Dropset / superset tbar row

-(4 * 100)
-(8 * 70)
-(20 * 45lb plate) -- tbar

-(4 * 100)
-(8 * 70)
-(20 * 45)

-(4 * 100)
-(6 * 70)
-(20 * 45)

Superset

-Lat pulldown w/vbar-
-seated low row/w long bar
-Front dumbell raise-

-(20 * 40)
-(15 * 40)
-(5 * 35)

-(20 * 50)
-(15 * 60)
-(5 * 35)

-(20 * 60)
-(12 * 80)
-(5 * 35)

-Long bar lat pull w/  reverse grip
-Low row w/ vbar
-Front db row

-(10 * 85)
-(10 * 100)
-(5 * 35)

-(10 * 105)
-(10 * 120)
-(5 * 35)

-(6 * 145)
-(4 * 160)

Dips * bw

-25
-20
-15

Time = 1hr plus

Life Note : I fought the good fight...

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 26, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Gdi Roid! Are we losing you?





bar_belle said:


> Okaaay...why does this make you happy?



Nah, he just seems to appreciate my hard work. I've been leading the poor guy on. I got out of the shower without wrapping a towel around my waist one day and he has been eye balling me ever since.

Got a nice pump in my upper back today. First time that has happened. I believe the reverse grip pull downs are the cause, first time ever using the reverse grip.





Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 26, 2014)

ROID said:


> Nah, he just seems to appreciate my hard work. I've been leading the poor guy on. I got out of the shower without wrapping a towel around my waist one day and he has been eye balling me ever since.
> 
> Got a nice pump in my upper back today. First time that has happened. I believe the reverse grip pull downs are the cause, first time ever using the reverse grip.
> 
> ...



I cant blame the ghey fella. He probably has that moment on his phone 6. Waiting for the fappening I I I I for the "leak"


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 26, 2014)

Please visit my new log 

http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/showpost.php?p=427310


----------



## ROID (Sep 27, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Relax young man take a chill pill.



Send me some of that kush and relaxed will I be.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 27, 2014)

Dug some of my long sleeved shirts out of the closet and they do not fit. Hell to the yeah.

Today's Agenda

-Eat eat eat
-Low weight high volume leg training
-Shower
-hair cut
- Going on a sorta kinda blind date set up through a friend. She teaches a Body Pump class in which she is certified and she claims to be educated on supplements and nutrition. I'm a little excited.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 28, 2014)

Sept 27

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 185)
-(10 * 185)
-(10 * 185)
-(10 * 185)

**  ass to ground, 60s rest. 

Leg ex.

-(20 * 70) 5-10s rest plus 10 more reps
-(10 * 90) +5
-(10 * 110)+5
-(9 * 130) fail
-(5 * 150)
-(3 * 170)

Vbar tricep push down

-(50 * 40lbs)
-(30 * 50)
-(20 * 60)
-(20 * 70)
-(20 * 80)

Close grip incline bb bench 

-(15 * bar)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)

Hamstring curl superset db tricep kickbacks

-(15 * 70) , (10 * 25)
-(15 * 90) , (10 * 25)
-(10 * 110) , (10 * 25)

Calve machine - (100 * 150lb)

Time = 50 min

Life Note : I'm not going to wonder around the same mountain for 40yrs. I will arrive at the promised land of 210@10%.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 28, 2014)

This is the pattern ive noticed: at least one day everyweek i let myself get by with a less than challenging workout and to put icing on the cake I neglect my food intake. Over a one month time span that almost adds up to a whole week of mediocrity. 

Goals for this week:
-250g protein ed
-7hrs 15min sleep ed minimum
-111% effort . I will do every pre planned rep even if i have to drop the weight to naught.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 28, 2014)

ROID said:


> This is the pattern ive noticed: at least one day everyweek i let myself get by with a less than challenging workout and to put icing on the cake I neglect my food intake. Over a one month time span that almost adds up to a whole week of mediocrity.
> 
> Goals for this week:
> -250g protein ed
> ...



Here! Here! Woohoo! Likie


----------



## ROID (Sep 29, 2014)

Sept 29

Chest

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(8 * 225)
-(2 * 275)
-(8 * 225)
-(20 * 135)

Incline db press superset db flies

-(5 * 90) , (8 * 30)
-(5 * 90) , (8 * 30)

decrease incline

-(6 * 90) ,(10 * 30)

Flat db press superset 45lb plate pullover

-(10 * 70) , (10 * 45)
-(7 * 70) rest + 3 , (10 * 45)
-(6 * 70) + 3 fail , (10 * 45)

Decline bb bench

-(15 * 135)
-(12 * 135)
-(10 * 135)

Time = 50 min

Life Note : test e - 750 mg ew
                  Eq.    -800 mg ew  
                 Dbol -  50mg ed
                 Maybe tren e 200mg ew

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 29, 2014)

ROID said:


> Dug some of my long sleeved shirts out of the closet and they do not fit. Hell to the yeah.
> 
> Today's Agenda
> 
> ...



Sounds like a nice little day... 
how did the date go? Was she black? Did you get a boner at any point? Did you violate her in any fashion... spill it man


----------



## ROID (Sep 30, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sounds like a nice little day...
> how did the date go? Was she black? Did you get a boner at any point? Did you violate her in any fashion... spill it man



Fucking waste of time and money. Super nice girl. Great job. Just built a kick ass house. 

Damaged goods. I feel asleep watching Twlight.

Lesson learned. Straight up sluts from now on, preferably street walkers or corner girls.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Sep 30, 2014)

Sept 30

biceps

Incline Db curl superset hammer curls

-(10 * 30) , (6 * 30)
-(10 * 35) ,( 6 * 30)
-(7 * 40) , (6 * 30)
-(4 * 50) , (10 * 30)

Preacher

-(6 * 75)
-(6 * 95)
-(3 * 115) fail

Standing ez bar dropset

-(4 * 115)
-(8 * 95)
-(10 * 75)

Cable crucifix

-(10 * 50)
-(6 * 60)
-(5 * 70)

calves , abs , obliques

Time = 55min

Life Note : ..

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 1, 2014)

Shoulders are just struggling. 

Weight is consistent between 202-205.  Other than my shoulders my strength is increasing weekly. I want to say I've leaned out in my stomach a little but ??

Opinions...

Should i give tren A 10wk run ? Mwf @ 100mg. Or should i hold off until my strength gains level off ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Dr. Banner (Oct 1, 2014)

ROID said:


> Shoulders are just struggling.
> 
> Weight is consistent between 202-205.  Other than my shoulders my strength is increasing weekly. I want to say I've leaned out in my stomach a little but ??
> 
> ...



What are you on now?
I saw Tren E in the mix in a previous post but not sure if your currently taking or considering taking it? whats your BF%?


----------



## ROID (Oct 1, 2014)

Oct. 29

Shoulders

Machine shoulder press

-(20 * 50)
-(20 * 70)
-(20 * 90)

DB press

-(10 * 50)
-(3 * 65)
-(3 * 65)
-(8 * 35)
-(8 * 35)
-(8 * 35)
-(8 * 35)
-(8 * 35)

Smith machine shoulder press superset arnold press

-(8 * 90) , (5 * 25)
-(10 * 90) , (5 * 25)
-(10 * 90) , (5 * 25)

Upright rows

-(8 * 95)
-(8 * 95)
-(8 * 95)

-Obliques

Time = 60 min

Life Note : Haters gonna hate and ballas gonna ball. I ,  my dear friends, am a BALLA.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 1, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## independent (Oct 1, 2014)

I didnt know you were black.


----------



## CG (Oct 1, 2014)

I always fancied roid as actually being Charlie sheen. Lol


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice apartment!


----------



## ROID (Oct 2, 2014)

You bunch of junks

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2014)

Moar cawk pics damn it


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 2, 2014)

^^^^nooooooo


----------



## ROID (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe ill post a cawk pic in the morning. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 2, 2014)

Oct 2

Triceps

Nose breakers

-(10 * 75)
-(10 * 75)
-(10 * 85)
-(8 * 95)
-(4 * 105)

Dropset

-(2 * 115))
-(2 * 105)
-(4 * 95)
-(8 * 85)
-(10 * 75)

Superset

-Alt cable push downs
-Cable push downs w/rope
-Db kickbacks

-(30 * 30) , (12 * 60) , (6 * 30)
-(20 * 40) , (12 * 80) , (6 * 30)
-(20 * 50) , (12 * 100) , (6 * 30)

Overhead db extensions

-(8 * 55)
-(8 * 55)
-(8 * 55)

Calves

Time = 55min

Life Note: The best thing about the future is that it comes one day at a time. ~Lincoln


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm spent.

No gym this weekend. 

Rest eat sleep rest lhjo rhjo escort eat sleep frap 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 3, 2014)

Dr. Banner said:


> What are you on now?
> I saw Tren E in the mix in a previous post but not sure if your currently taking or considering taking it? whats your BF%?



I haven't started anything new.

Just test/eq.

My bf has to be above 15%. I don't have an exact number.  My ultimate goal is 210@10%

Sometimes i just day dream about gear and what i want to run. I've used a lot of tren a, never tren e.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

You temtping seductress. I hear you tap tap tapping on my door.

Not today. Don't worry my love, we will reunite one day and crumble my Empire again.

Alcohol....

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> You temtping seductress. I hear you tap tap tapping on my door.
> 
> Not today. Don't worry my love, we will reunite one day and crumble my Empire again.
> 
> ...


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> You temtping seductress. I hear you tap tap tapping on my door.
> 
> Not today. Don't worry my love, we will reunite one day and crumble my Empire again.
> 
> ...



Stay hydrated bro.


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

Temptation over.

No gym today, hopefully not tomorrow either. 
12Hrs of sleep
Massive amounts of tuna,broccoli and presmashed potatoes and chicken fingers and salsa and water and gears.

Sec football. The rest of you are just chumps.

War damn eagle

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuck it. I lied.

I'm going to the gym this afternoon.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 4, 2014)

I  you! Lift for me today, please!


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2014)

ROID said:


> Temptation over.
> 
> No gym today, hopefully not tomorrow either.
> 12Hrs of sleep
> ...



Fuckin auburn fans


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Fuckin auburn fans



Sec dominates football. We may be imbred and dumb but we have the best ballas in the US.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

201 on the scale. 1 inch off my waste down to a 33. Not sure why or how. I've been eating and eating and eating. I'm sure its fat but u hate to see the scale go down. It fucks with my head.

Tren A starting next wednesday. 100Mg eod for 8-10weeks. Fuck it. I haven't ran tren in a hot minute. Tren is essential. 

I will be accepting benzo or sleep aid donations. PM me for details 

Ego Notes: I've been getting some harassment by my co workers, i can't see it and it isn't obvious in my pictures but i am getting noticeably bigger. The questions have started....what are you taking, what is your "routine"...

I tell them super DMZ. IML owes me something and i want it to be a signed bottle by Prince and HeavyIron. 

I have another interesting story, interesting to me, but i don't want to jinx myself.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 4, 2014)

I will enjoy being on the outside looking in on your tren cycle.  I don't ever want to run tren again.  It honestly makes me feel like I am in alcohol withdrawl without the headache.  Sweats, dehydrated, irritable, short temper, uneasy, angry, pissing all night.  It's exactly why I gave up drinking.  Well, that and the calories.  I made it about 8 weeks exactly and called it quits.  So 8-10 should be doable and right in the wheel house.


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

My man. I have a man crush on you, no homo

I'm afraid of the shit but i wanna look good again.

HOPEFULLY i will have a good spin girl story by tomorrow. It is such a small world. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello, Captain Underpants. Please be brief


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

My cock is so small.

How did i score the finest girl on imf ?

How did i let that bitch almost ruin my life ?

How the fuck is it that i dominate ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 4, 2014)

My cock shows better in grey. All 5 3/4 of it

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 4, 2014)

Tmi.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 4, 2014)

This is a post for the fellas. I'll recuse myself at this point.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2014)

ROID said:


> My man. I have a man crush on you, no homo
> 
> I'm afraid of the shit but i wanna look good again.
> 
> ...



Be careful bro, trens not good for a man on the edge


----------



## ROID (Oct 6, 2014)

Oct 3

Back

Lawnmower rows

3 sets (10 * 50)

Dropset

-(3 * 110), (5 * 90), (10 * 50)
-(12 * 45) tbar

-(3 * 110) , (5 * 90) , (10 * 50(
-(20 * 45)

superset 
Reverse grip lat pulldown
Seated low row w/ short bar
Lat pull down w/ vbar
Front db raise

-(15 * 40), (15 * 40) , (15 * 40)
, ( 10 * 25)

-(15 * 40) , (15 * 50) , (15 * 50) 

Time = 35min

Life Note : ...

I cut this session short. I was just exhausted. It was a good decision.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 6, 2014)

Oct 4

Legs

Squats superset straight leg dead lift

-(10 * 135) , (10 * 135)
-(10 * 135) , (10 * 135)
-(10 * 135) , (10 * 135)
-(10 * 135) , (10 * 135)

45s rest between each set. Butt to the floor for squats


Alternate leg extension superset squats

-(20 * 30) , (5 * 185)
-(15 * 50) , (5 * 185)
-(10 * 70) , (5 * 135)
-(6 * 90) , (5 * 135)

30s rest between each set

Time : ??

Life Note : I predict my net worth is going to increase to 10000000.00$.

This doesn't seem like much but my legs are super sore.  From now on all squats will be to the floor instead of just below parallel.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 6, 2014)

Life happened today so no gym.

Another week. Hopefully I will pull together a solid 6 straight sessions instead on 4 or 5 good days and 1 or 2 bad ones. We shall see says the Zen Master.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 6, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Be careful bro, trens not good for a man on the edge



I live on the edge. That's why I am the most interesting man in the world.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 7, 2014)

Semi disappointment today. Strength is up but stamina was way down.  

Tminus 8hrs until the tren train comes to town. I'm nervous. I'm still debating dose. 50Mg eod or 100 mwf or 100 eod or 50 ed. 

I feel i need to change up my training but i really don't know what else to do other than rearrange my workouts and change up the reps. Maybe if it isn't broke i shouldn't change anything. I'm getting stronger every week. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 7, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> This is a post for the fellas. I'll recuse myself at this point.



I knew you were a fair weather friend. When things get a little dirty you wanna run and hide.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 7, 2014)

Oct 7

Flat bb bench

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 225)
-( 0 * 295) fail
-(9 * 225)
-(15 * 135)

Incline db

-(4 * 95)
-(4 * 95) fail
-(10 * 70)

Flat db

-(10 * 70)
-(7 * 70)
-(7 * 70)

Decline 

-(7 * 70)
-(5 * 70)
-(12 * 45)

Pec deck

-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 50)

Time = 55 min

Life Note : When unfortunate events happen in my life it just affirms to me that I am on the right path. I will have my prize despite the inconvenience of hateration.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## CG (Oct 9, 2014)

ROID said:


> Sec dominates football. We may be imbred and dumb but we have the best ballas in the US.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



God damned right lol


----------



## ROID (Oct 9, 2014)

Oct 8 

Biceps

Incline db curl superset hammer curl

-(10 * 25) , (8 * 25)
-(10 * 30) , (8 * 25)
-(7 * 40) , (8 * 25)
-(4 * 45) , (8 * 25)
-(4 * 50) , (8 * 25)

Bent bar dropset wide grip

-(4 * 100) , (6 * 70) , (8 * 40)
-(4 * 100) , (5 * 70) , (8 * 40)

Close grip

-(3 * 100) , (5 * 70) , (10 * 40)
-(4 * 100) , (6 * 70) , (10 * 40)

Calves

Time = 45min

Life Note: Another lesson learned...

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 9, 2014)

Oct 9 

Shoulders

Db press superset Arnold press

-(10 * 25) , (5 * 25)
-(10 * 35) ,(5 * 35)
-(10 * 45), (5 * 35)
-(10 * 60) , (5 * 35)
-(3 * 70) , (5 * 35)

Bb press 

-(10 * 45)
-(10 * 65)
-(10 * 85)
-(10 * 105)

Upright rows

-(10 * 65)
-(10 * 85)
-(6 * 105)

Abs

Time = 50min

Life Note : 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 9, 2014)

Test E.  750mg 
Tren A 100mg MWF
Eq 800mg 


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 10, 2014)

Pressed on all sides .....

But not overcome.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 10, 2014)

Hella workout today. 

Hella good news. 

Hella shit going on in my life.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 10, 2014)

ROID said:


> Sent from The Mothership



yes



ROID said:


> My cock shows better in grey. All 5 3/4 of it.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership


 Yes


ROID said:


> I live on the edge. That's why I am the most interesting man in the world.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



YES

god roid you are the man


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 10, 2014)

ROID said:


> Hella workout today.
> 
> Hella good news.
> 
> ...



Ex black girlfriend is Hella preggers. 

After a night of Hella bad decision


----------



## ROID (Oct 10, 2014)

My fellas. We are gonna all get together as soon as i win my trust back.  I'm lonely. True story. Roid is a balla. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 10, 2014)

By us all i mean dj, rj , ironaddict. I would say rob d and heavy but they have more money than me now. Well everyone has more money.than.me now.

TRUST.  PRAY FOR.THE TRUST

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2014)

Respect. And the money will flow.


----------



## ROID (Oct 12, 2014)

My little black book is MIA.

Ill up date as soon as I find it.

God told me I'm about to have an awesome week.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 13, 2014)

Oct 10

Lawnmower bent over db rows superset tbar row (alternate grip)

-(10 *55) , (10 * 45)
-(10 * 65) , (10 * 45)
-(10 * 75) , (8 * 90)
-(10 * 85) , (8 * 90)
-(8 * 100) , (8 * 90)
-(2 1/2 * 120) P.R. , ( 10 * 90)

Superset
-Long bar lat pulldown(rev. grip)
-Seated short handle low row
-Front db raises

-(12 * 100) , (10 * 60) , (5 * 35)
-(12 * 110) , (12 * 80) , (5 * 35)
-(10 * 120) , (10 * 100), (5 * 35)
-(6 * 130) , (8 * 110) , (5 * 35)

calves , abs

Time = 60 min

Life Note : Major changes are coming in the month of October. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 13, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Respect. And the money will flow.





OfficerFarva said:


> ROID have you started lifting yet?




A lot of sponsors have crazy respect.

I'm still priming my gears. I've almost got my blood saturated. Only then will I lift.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 13, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Respect. And the money will flow.





OfficerFarva said:


> ROID have you started lifting yet?




A lot of sponsors have crazy respect.

I'm still priming my gears. I've almost got my blood saturated. Only then will I lift.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 13, 2014)

Oct 13

Flat bb

3 Sets (10 * 135)
-(8 * 225)
-(5 * 225)
-(5 * 225)
-(4 * 225) failed. Had to yelp for a spot
-(16 * 135) + 5

60? Incline fly db

5 Sets (10 * 30)

Incline bb bench superset db fly

3 Sets. (8 * 135) , (5 * 35)

Cable fly superset decline bb bench

-(10 * 30) , (12 * 135)
-(10 * 40) , (15 * 135)
-(10 * 40) , (15 * 135)

Time ?

Life Note : How many more times will I allow a situation to steal my peace. I'm addicted to worry and unhappiness. 


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow.....

I can see my empire rising from the ashes. Good things have been happening. So much hard work ahead. 18Hr days, 6 days a week. My day will have to begin at 3am.  Can I handle all the pressure ?? My past says no and when it all falls down i celebrate with a case of beer. 

Will i repeat the past ?  NAY!!!!! I will rise up and overcome. The Corner Stone of my Empire has found its place. The Capstone awaits her resting place.  

My goal of 210@10% is but a small raindrop in the ocean compared to my new adventures.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 17, 2014)

Back in the game tomorrow.

4 Complete days off. Well worth it.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2014)

Show us your cawk ROID!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 20, 2014)

ROID!!! Sign up for the Blue print contest.  

I'll be waiting in the meta class


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 21, 2014)

I heard you pulled your hamstring in a crossfit class ROID?

Troo?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## ROID (Oct 26, 2014)

Nay my friend.  My work is not complete, why would I die ?

New job, new schedule. Up earlier and having to stay up later. Insanely busy but I like it. Im almost adjusted. I'm very fortunate.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 26, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I heard you pulled your hamstring in a crossfit class ROID?
> 
> Troo?



I think its just a small strain because i can still walk. Its a constant steady pain however, mild pain. I thought it was ok by thursday so i done a back workout and restrained it.  Never had this kind of problem before. Its annoying but i will rise up and overcome.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 26, 2014)

Oct 17

Flat bench

3 Sets (10 * 135)
-(6 * 225)
-(3 * 245)
-(2 * 255)
-(26 * 135)

Incline db press

-(8 * 75)
-(7 * 75)
-(9 * 75)


Flat db press superset pullover 45lb plate

3 Sets
( 6 * 75) , (10 * 45)

Alt Hamstring curl

-(20 * 30)
-(15 * 50)
-(3 * 70) Pop goes the hamstring

Time ?

Life Note : ouch



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 26, 2014)

Oct 22

Incline curl superset tricep pushdown

-(10 * 25) , (20 * 50)
-(10 * 30) , (15 * 80)
-(10 * 35) , (15 * 100)
-(8 * 40) , (15 * 120)
-(6 * 45) , (15 * 140)
-(3 * 55) ,(10 * 170)


Preacher curl

-(10 * 45)
-(6 * 75)
-(6 * 95)
-(4 * 115)

Dropset standing ez bar curls

-(3 * 125)
-(2 * 115)
-(5 * 95)
-(10 * 75)

Tricep kickbacks superset dips

3 sets (8 * 25) , (15 * body weight)

Time = not enough of it

Life Note : Absolutely nothing comes easy. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 26, 2014)

Oct 24

Lawnmower pulls superset leg extensions 

-(10 * 45) , (15 * 50)
-(10 * 45) , (15 * 70)
-(5 * 100) , (5 * 80) , (15 * 90 Ex)
-(5 * 100) ,(5 * 80) , (15 * 110 ex)

Tbar superset leg extensions 

-(15 * 45) , (15 * 130)
-(10 * 90) , (20 * 50)
-(10 * 115) ,(20 * 70)

Lat pull dwn , low row , leg extensions 

-(20 * 40) , (20 * 40) , (20 * 90)
-(20 * 50) , (20 * 50 , (20 * 110)

Time ?

Life Note : ..., from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 26, 2014)

196lbs

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## CG (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 26, 2014)

Like Everlast

Back from the dead.  

I only puff boom kid I never get skied.

Everlast don't jive.

Just like Pearl Jam I'm still Alive..

Like Steven Segal I'm Hard to Kill....


----------



## ROID (Oct 26, 2014)

Oct 26

Flat bench

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(5 * 225)
-(5 * 225)
-(15 * 135)
-(15 * 135)
-(15 * 135)

Flat db press

3 Sets (10 * 60)

Incline db press

-(8 * 60)
-(10 * 60)
-(10 * 60)

Decline bb superset dips

-(15 * 135) , ( 10 * bw)
-(12 * 135) , ( 10 * bw)
-(12 * 135) , (7 * bw)

Tricep pushdown

-(25 * 50)
-(15 * 100)
-(8 * 150)

Cramped all over. Weak as fuck. Strange..

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROID (Oct 27, 2014)

Great news.

The whole back side of my right leg is black.

Thank you God.

I'm still going to the gym in the morning.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bigant46 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good stuff roid,fuck the black and blue!!! Remember the great rick flair quoted.......whether you like it,or whether you don't like it learn to love it cuz to be the man is to beat the man,,wooooo


----------



## ROID (Oct 28, 2014)

Oct 28

Shoulders

Db press

-(10 * 25)
-(10 * 30)
-(10 * 35)
-(10 * 40)
-(10 * 45)
-(10 * 50)

Superset: preacher curls , hammer curls , shrugs

-(10 * 65) , (10 * 25) , (10 * 135)
-(10 * 85) , (10 * 25) , (10 * 135)
-(7 * 105) , (10 * 25) , (10 * 135)
-(5 * 115) , (10 * 25) , (10 * 135)

Time : 40 min

Life Note : I am very happy.  True Story

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm just going to keep on keeping on. 

I'm very limited at the moment. Gear dosage will be lowered.

I am excited to see what good fortune my injured hamstring will bring me.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 28, 2014)

bigant46 said:


> Good stuff roid,fuck the black and blue!!! Remember the great rick flair quoted.......whether you like it,or whether you don't like it learn to love it cuz to be the man is to beat the man,,wooooo



Yes Sir. The road to Greatness is not a path for the weak my brother. Lets hold hands as we travel.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 28, 2014)

So i can't upload pictures apparently . 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2014)

ROID said:


> Great news.
> 
> The whole back side of my right leg is black.
> 
> ...





ROID said:


> I'm just going to keep on keeping on.
> 
> I'm very limited at the moment. Gear dosage will be lowered.
> 
> ...



Turning black and out of money... 

is your black girlfriend back and did she bite you... are you infected?

you look much improved but farva has a point... really should have a chubby!


----------



## ROID (Oct 31, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Oct 31, 2014)

Why can I not post up pictures ?I've upgraded crapatalk.

So much to say....

My hamstring isn't in good shape. I've lost a ton of strength even though I'm geared. Carb cycling isnt for me I don't think. 

Don't think i am giving up my children. I just need a new plan. 205-206 was my heaviest. 14 Lbs short of my bulk goal. 

I'm thinking light training, deplete my body for a couple of weeks while my leg heals and then start all over again with just test prop and deca/npp. 

I need a new plan....

Opinions or suggestions ?


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 1, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Turning black and out of money...
> 
> is your black girlfriend back and did she bite you... are you infected?
> 
> you look much improved but farva has a point... really should have a chubby!



I wanna have your baby dj. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 2, 2014)

Oct 30

Superset

Vbar pulldown, low row, front db raises

-(15 * 60) , (15 * 60) , (6 * 25)
-(15 * 70) , (15 * 70) ,(6 * 25)
-(15 * 80) , (15 * 80) , (6 * 25)

Reverse grip long bar , low row , front db raises

-(10 * 100)  , (15 * 90) , (6 * 25)
-(10 * 110) , (10 * 100) , (6 * 30)
-(9 * 120) , (9 * 110) , ( 6 * 30)

Dips * bw

# 30 , 10 , 10

Time = 30 min.

Life Note : I feel like I'm having to start all over. Thank you God for an injured hamstring 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 2, 2014)

Oct 31

Bb flat bench

-3 sets (10 * 135)
-(8 * 205)
-(5 * 205)
-(5 * 205)
-(10 * 205)
-(15 * 135)

Incline bb

3 sets (10 * 135)

Decline bb Superset rope push downs

-3 sets (15 * 135) ( 15 * 60,70,80)

Time - 35min

Life Note: So tempting to give up. I will rise up and overcome as usual.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 2, 2014)

Give up???  Gym time is some of my favorite time of the day.  Why would you give that up.


----------



## ROID (Nov 2, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Give up???  Gym time is some of my favorite time of the day.  Why would you give that up.



Moment of weakness my friend. 

I did give up on tren however. Its just too much right now. 



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 2, 2014)

ROID said:


> Moment of weakness my friend.
> 
> I did give up on tren however. Its just too much right now.
> 
> ...


tren E seems very mild I dont get all the side people complain of, give that a go
sent via satellite from FATHERSHIP


----------



## ROID (Nov 8, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> tren E seems very mild I dont get all the side people complain of, give that a go
> sent via satellite from FATHERSHIP



I do have that in stock. Im close to going down to a low dose of test. Tren E might be on deck for Jan.



Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 8, 2014)

Nov 2

Nose breakers

-(10 * 75)
-(10 * 75)
-(8 * 85)
-(8 * 95)

Drop set

-(2 * 115)
-(4 * 95)
-(5 * 85)
-(6 * 75)

Alternate ( single arm ) cable push downs superset kick backs

-(20 * 20) , (8 * 20)
-(15 * 40) , ( 8 * 20)
-(15 * 50) , (8 * 20)

Vbar push downs superset dips( Body weight)

-(20 * 60) , (10)
-(10 * 100) , (10)
-(10 * 110) , (10)
-(10 * 120) ,(10)
-(10 * 130) , (10)

Db curls drop set

-(5 * 45), (5 * 35) , (5 * 30)

-(3 * 50), (3 * 45) , (5 * 35) , (5 * 30)

Hammer curls superset shrugs

-(8 * 30) , (10 * 135)
-(8 * 30) , (8 * 185)
-(8 * 30) , (8 * 205)
-(8 * 30) , (8 * 205)
-(8 * 30) , (15 * 135)

Time : 60min plus

Life Note: I think therefore I am........This is the Truth.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 8, 2014)

Nov 3

Shoulders

Db press superset Arnold press

-(10 * 25) , (5 * 25)
-(10 * 30), (5 *25)
-(10 * 45) ,(5 * 25)
-(5 * 60) ,(5 * 25)
-(4 * 70) ,(5 * 25)


Smith shoulder press

-(5 * 90)
-(8 * 90)
-(8 * 90)
-(4 * 110

Time : 30min

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 8, 2014)

Nov 4

Flat bb bench

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(5 * 225)
-(6 * 225)
-(8 * 225)
-(15 * 135)

Incline db 

3 Sets (10 * 65)

Flat db bench

3 Sets (10 * 65)

Decline bb bench superset dips

3 Sets 

-(10 * 185) , (10 * body weight)

Time ??

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 9, 2014)

Nov 8

Vbar tricep pushdowns superset db kick backs

-(30 * 30) , (5 * 25)
-(20 * 60) , (10 * 25)
-(20 * 100) , (10 * 25)
-(15 * 130) ,(10 * 25)
-(10 * 150) , (10 * 25)

Rope push down superset overhead db extension

-(10 * 50) ,(10 * 20)
-(10 * 60) , (10 * 20)
-(10 * 70) , (10 * 20)

Decline nosebreakers superset db curls

-(10 * 75) , (8 * 35)
-(10 * 75) , (8 * 45)
-(10 *75) , (5 * 50)

Weighted dips superset standing wide grip easy bar curls

-(10 * +25lb plate) , (10 * 70)
-(10 * +45lb) , (10 * 70)
-(15 * +45) , (10 * 70)

Time = 50min

Life Note: It's a strange world.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 10, 2014)

Nov 9

Squats

4 sets (10 * 135)

Hamstring curl ( alt )

 -(10 * 30) 
-(10 * 30)

Leg curl

-(20 * 30) 
-(20 * 30)

Leg extension

-(20 * 30) 
-(20 * 30)

Db shoulder press

-(10 * 45)
-(10 * 50)
-(5 * 60)
-(3 * 60)
-(8 * 40)
-(8 * 40)

Arnold press

-(5 * 30)
-(8 * 30)
-(8 * 30)

Smith machine shoulder press

-(3 * 90)
-(8 * 90)
-(8 * 90)

- Shrugs , calves

Time = 75 min

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 10, 2014)

Nov 10

Flat bb bench

-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(10 * 135)
-(8 * 225)
-(5 * 245)
-(3 * 265)
-(20 * 135)

Incline db press

-(8 * 80)
-(8 * 80)

Flat db flies superset 45lb plate pullover

-(8 * 50), (10 * 45)
-(12 * 50) , (8 * 45)

Decline bb bench

-(10 * 185)
-(10 * 185)

Time = 45min

Life Note :  .......

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 10, 2014)

Hamstring seems to be on the road to full recovery.  I'm going to start all over and increase my squats by 5lbs per week, ass to.ground on every rep.

I will STRETCH religiously

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 20, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 20, 2014)

192lbs

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 20, 2014)

Major progress!!! Good shit brother!!!


----------



## ROID (Nov 20, 2014)

Roid, where the fuck you been bro ?

I'm glad you asked that friend, I've been working 70hrs a week.

Have you been hitting the gym broski ? 

Oh yeah , i still manage 4 days a week. Lost some weight due to my schedule but i think is mostly fat.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 20, 2014)

you look much improved. I see abs!


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 20, 2014)

Better vascularity.

Delts are poppin.

Abs comin out.

I love it when a plan comes together...







I think I might start rockin the hankerchief around the neck action...just for the ladies..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2014)

ROID said:


> 192lbs
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Impressed Bill Murray Jnr, good progress right there... Except the chub. Pathetic


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 23, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Impressed Bill Murray Jnr, good progress right there... Except the chub. Pathetic



Yeah but he had a black girl friend... most be lighting and angles


----------



## ROID (Nov 23, 2014)

My friends, thank you for your kind words.

However, i am still a not big. 

I'm gonna try to stay above 190. Hopefully the tren will will burn some fat and maybe maybe add a lb or two of lean mass.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 23, 2014)

Btw, my black girlfriend texted me the other day. 

Skeet skeet skeet

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Nov 26, 2014)

188.5

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2014)

ROID said:


> 188.5
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



It's probably time for some dbols


----------



## ROID (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm about to go into rest mode. I'm gonna finish out with a little more test and tren. 

Workouts are high reps and zero rest supersets. Without a stricker diet and cardio i think this is as good as its going to get. The camera on my phone blurs things slightly. I'm person I'm a little more defined but not much.

Gave it all i had but the race isn't over. I will fight the good fight.

194 Lbs

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 13, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2014)

Heart you Bill Murray!


----------



## ROID (Dec 15, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Heart you Bill Murray!



Its time to bulk again. I'm unterked un tannned and unhappy.

HI texts me everyday and tells me how pathetic i am. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 15, 2014)

ROID said:


> Btw, my black girlfriend texted me the other day.
> 
> Skeet skeet skeet
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



This is wonderful. Is she pregnant?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 16, 2014)

ROID said:


> Its time to bulk again. I'm unterked un tannned and unhappy.
> 
> HI texts me everyday and tells me how pathetic i am.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Dbol my friend. That's what bill Murray used to bulk up for his role in Ghostbusters


----------



## ROID (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I'm going with asia pharma prop and tbol. 

Fuck coming off. I don't know why i want to lie to myself. I'm not quitting until i get what i want.

AGELESS MALE

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 16, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> This is wonderful. Is she pregnant?



My friend i have far surpassed my black girlfriend. Unfortunately she can never be told of this place. A double life i must live.

You would be super fucking proud bro.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2014)

The time is nigh brethren. 

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## bar_belle (Dec 24, 2014)

Ya done good!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 24, 2014)

soooo what are you doing for new years....steak, whiskey and bad decisions???


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> soooo what are you doing for new years....steak, whiskey and bad decisions???




Steak , vodka tonics , vagina and dreams of being bigger.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Ya done good!




Its not what i wanted but i pulled my hamstring so i just decided to lose some fat. I'm gonna lose another few lbs and start over.

210@ 10%. I will be the greatest.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 24, 2014)

Great job ole chap. By the way thanks for showing us that the mothership has a weight room!

Merry Xmas, Dior.


----------



## ROID (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you sir. 

I patented weight room design in zero g.

Merry Christmas to you too brohan. My the gears be with you.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> Steak , vodka tonics , vagina and dreams of being bigger.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



Great progress champ! You penis my mouth!


----------



## ROID (Dec 25, 2014)

That's the sweetest thing you've ever said to me.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 11, 2015)

So now your fat and pale?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 24, 2015)

Bump faggot


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 6, 2015)

*Bump* this faggot*****


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## ROID (Jun 8, 2017)

The good old days. 

I've tried so hard to be a bigg. Just not in the cards for me. 

I think round 2 is coming up.


----------



## ROID (Jun 9, 2017)

1yr ago

All the gearz I've used and this is the best I can do. 

Sad 

Asia Pharma is the only solution.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2017)

Problem is you didn't abuse enough gearz 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------

